# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Autoilun tarve

## Aleksi.K

> Laajasalon asiassa Mirva Haltian blogin mukaan vihreiden edustaja joukkoliikennelautakunnassa näyttää epäilevän metron hylkäämistä ja mm. vihreitä edustava ministeri Brax kehui itseään Helsingin valtuuston kokouksessa siitä, miten hän puolusti ministerinä valtion tukea metrolle. Vaikea on keksiä, että vihreät vastustaisivat metroa. Eivätkä he vastusta raitioteitäkään, eikä ylipäätään mitään joukkoliikennettä.


Tietääkseni vihreät ovat jonkun sortin ympäristöpuolue. Olisi suorastaan ihme jos nämä eivät joukkoliikennettä kannattaisi. Jos ajetellaan, että Länsiväylällä menee 54 V8-moottorilla varustettua Bemaria. Samaan aikaan vierestä menisi 54-paikkainen teli Volvo tyhjänä. Olisiko ympäristöystävällisempää, että nämä kaikki bemarikuskit olisivat siinä sen Volvon kyydissä? Sanoisin, että olisi ja se ruuhkamäärä mikä vähenisi. Olisi se kumma, jos vihreät eivät haluaisi nämä bemarikuskit siihen bussiiin. (Menee Offtopcikkiin, mutta menkööt) Lisäksi sanoisin, että ruuhkassa ei kyllä bussi paljon ole hitaampi Länsiväylää pitkin Ruoholahdesta Tapiolaan kun sama matka henkilöautolla. Tai toinen vaihtoehto Tapiolasta kehä 1:stä Leppävaaran asemalle. Se on näitä asennekysymyksiä..

----------


## Eräs...

> Jos ajetellaan, että Länsiväylällä menee 54 V8-moottorilla varustettua Bemaria. Samaan aikaan vierestä menisi 54-paikkainen teli Volvo tyhjänä. Olisiko ympäristöystävällisempää, että nämä kaikki bemarikuskit olisivat siinä sen Volvon kyydissä? Sanoisin, että olisi ja se ruuhkamäärä mikä vähenisi. Olisi se kumma, jos vihreät eivät haluaisi nämä bemarikuskit siihen bussiiin. (Menee Offtopcikkiin, mutta menkööt) Lisäksi sanoisin, että ruuhkassa ei kyllä bussi paljon ole hitaampi Länsiväylää pitkin Ruoholahdesta Tapiolaan kun sama matka henkilöautolla. Tai toinen vaihtoehto Tapiolasta kehä 1:stä Leppävaaran asemalle. Se on näitä asennekysymyksiä..


Vai on kaikissa Bemareissa nykyään oikein V8-moottorit...?

Niin - eihän se bussi sen hitaampi ole lähtöpysäkiltä päämääräpysäkille laskettuna, pikemminkin päinvastoin. Eikä pysäköintipaikkaongelmiakaan ole bussilla liikkuessa... Mutta kun bussilinjat eivät kaikille sovi - tai sopivat, mutta edellytyksenä 1-2 vaihtoa, joiden jälkeen tuo ajansäästötilanne muuttuukin selkeästi päinvastaiseksi.

Saattaisit myös yllättyä siitä, kuinka moni työssään päivän aikaan tarvitsee tuota Bemariaan - tai kuljettaa työmatkalla mukanaan jopa paljonkin tavaraa... Joten ihan aina ei sentään kyseessä ole pelkkä asennekysymys!

----------


## Hujis

> Saattaisit myös yllättyä siitä, kuinka moni työssään päivän aikaan tarvitsee tuota Bemariaan - tai kuljettaa työmatkalla mukanaan jopa paljonkin tavaraa... Joten ihan aina ei sentään kyseessä ole pelkkä asennekysymys!


Varsinkaan vuorotyötä tehdessä kysymys ei todellakaan ole asenteesta, mutta fakta alkaa olla se, että jos esim. sunnuntai-aamuksi täytyy puoli seitsemäksi keretä töihin, saa matkan julkisilla aloittaa jo lauantai-iltana. Ja onhan autoilu sitäpaitsi kivaa  :Wink:

----------


## kemkim

> fakta alkaa olla se, että jos esim. sunnuntai-aamuksi täytyy puoli seitsemäksi keretä töihin, saa matkan julkisilla aloittaa jo lauantai-iltana. Ja onhan autoilu sitäpaitsi kivaa


Itse asiassa viikonloppuisin aamuvuoroon meneminen on helpompaa kuin arkisin. Esimerkiksi Espoonlahdesta Pitäjänmäelle lähtö 4:39 ja perillä 6:24. Autoilu on ok ruuhkien ulkopuolella, jos sitä on pakko harrastaa, mutta ruuhkissa siinä ei ole mitään järkeä. Kaupunkien keskustoissakin tulisi suosia muita kulkuvälineitä kuin autoilua ihan jo ilmanlaadun, metelin ja jalankulkijoiden turvallisuuden takia. Kehäteiden varsilla yhdyskuntarakenne on sen verran hajallaan, että sinne autoilu paremmin sopii, koska kaupunkirakenne on rakennettu autoilua varten. Tosin ne kehätietkin ovat pian tukossa, koska muutkin tykkäävät ajaa autolla.

Työsuhdeautoilu on yksi suurimmista syntipukeista tässä autoiluongelmassa. Kun työnantaja maksaa bensat, niin kannattaa ennemmin ajaa autolla kuin ostaa julkisen liikenteen lippuja. Senpä takia ruuhka-aikaan kaduilla näkyy keskustassa tavallista paljon enemmän maastureita ja muita luksusautoja, joissa liituraitamiehiä. Tavallinen väki kulkee julkisilla. Ehkä tässä onkin syy, miksi ratikat eivät saa täysetuuksia, vaan pysähtyvät parin autoilijan takia: herrat haluavat kulkea rajoittamattomasti luksusautoillaan, eikä prole saa haitata heitä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Saattaisit myös yllättyä siitä, kuinka moni työssään päivän aikaan tarvitsee tuota Bemariaan - tai kuljettaa työmatkalla mukanaan jopa paljonkin tavaraa... Joten ihan aina ei sentään kyseessä ole pelkkä asennekysymys!


Olisi ihan hyvä saada täälläkin debatti aikaiseksi, jossa autoilun puolestapuhujat saisivat tuoda näkökulmiaan esiin. Porukka täällä on aika "sisäänpäinkääntynyttä", joten kaikki mielipiteet ovat tervetulleita. 

Joukkoliikenteen sopimattomuutta ymmärrän, jos työtehtävien hoitamiseksi todella tarvitsee autoa, ja nimenomaan  omaa autoa, ei esim työnantajan järjestämää keikka-autoa, tai tarve on niin satunnaista että voi käyttää taksia. Samoin ymmärrän, jos on vuorotyö ja hankalat työajat, tai lasten hoitopaikalle kuskaamista ja aikataulut eivät yksinkertaisesti sovi, jne. 

Mutta sitten on paljon sellaisia jotka ajattelevat vain omaa mukavuutta, ja kulkevat siksi autolla. Olisi kiinnostava tietää mitkä ovat ne pahimmat epäkohdat joukkoliikenteessä jotka saavat "tosiautoilijan" hylkäämään sen. Meidän porukoissa on erilaisia teorioita, mutta niistäkään ei olla ihan yksimielisiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## LateZ

Autoilun tarve ja autoilu sinänsä ovat eri asioita. Mielestäni olen havainnut maalla seuraavaa: Ensin mennään töihin kaupunkiin autolla, tullaan takaisin. Sitten illalla lähdetään uudestaan samaan kaupunkiin ostoksille. Ajan henki myös on se, että jos vaikkapa jonkin yhdistyksen porukkaa lähtee Vantaalta saunailtaan Hyvinkäälle (raittiiseen sellaiseen), kaikki tulevat omalla autollaan peräkanaa ja lähtevät sitten samaan aikaan paluumatkalle. Kevyt liikenne olisi omiaan lyhyillä matkoilla. Silti 800 m:n päässä olevaan kauppaan mennään hakemaan maitoa ja kahvipaketti autolla. Päähän iskostunut toimintamalli on tuo, sitä on vaikea muuttaa. Auto on monelle aidosti tarpeen. Ehkäpä polttoaineen hinnan nousu saa jossakin vaiheessa osan kansasta miettimään noita pieniä asioita ja autoilua voi vähentää ilman, että siitä aiheutuu aidosti haittaa.

Vaikkapa kesämökillä käynti 300 km:n päässä joka viikonloppu saakin olla asia, josta joudutaan tinkimään. Tosin, jos tuolla reissulla menee vaikka 40 litraa 1,50  maksavaa bensiiniä, taitaa tuo 60 euron kustannus melko harvalle olla kovin ratkaiseva tekijä.

Työsuhdeauto on monelle, vähemmän innokkaalle autoilijalle hieman hankala asia. Se maksaa veroina loppujen lopuksi melkoisesti. Edelleenkin olen sitä mieltä, että vaihtoehdoksi pitäisi luoda työsuhdelippu; siis sellainen, joka kelpaa busseissa, junissa ja paikallisliikenteessä kaikkialla. Tuo olisi melkoisen pätevä vaihtoehto sillekin, joka jonkun verran tarvitsee autoa, mutta käy mielellään töissä julkisella liikenteellä ja liikkuu jonkin verran kotimaassa vaikkapa niillä kaukojunilla. Toteutustapoja on monia, ei niistä enempää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisi ihan hyvä saada täälläkin debatti aikaiseksi, jossa autoilun puolestapuhujat saisivat tuoda näkökulmiaan esiin.


Minulla on auto, josta haluaisin luopua, mutta kun ei voi. Voi tarkoittaa sitä, että pidän kohtuuttomana tarjolla olevia vaihtoehtoja.

Pääsyy on ruoka. Minusta ruokakassien kantaminen joukkoliikennevälineissä on varsin hankalaa. Välineitä ei ole suunniteltu kantamuksille. Vain se, mikä kulkee repussa tai sylissä, kulkee jotenkin sujuvasti. Tilaa kun ei ole, ellei ota kassille omaa istuinta.

Liityntäliikenteestä nauttijana joudun vaihtamaan Itäkeskuksessa, joka on kuulemma pohjoismaiden suurin kauppakeskus. Mutta jos haluan käydä kaupassa, saan kävellä edestakaisin pidemmän matkan kuin kotoota pysäkille. Matka on harmittavasti niin pitkä, että jos 20 min vuorovälillä kulkeva bussi meni juurin, niin menee myös seuraava juuri, jos käyn kaupassa.

Äitini asunnolle pääsen autolla vartissa, joukkoliikenteellä menee tunti. Reittivaihtoehdoissa on hauskaa vaihtelua: Vaihtoja voi olla kolme tai sitten ei yhtään, mutta kävelyä onkin yli 2 km.

Välillä on matka naapurikuntaan. Aina en välitä ostaa seutulippua, koska kertakäynti kuukaudessa rajan yli maksaa sillä 40  kuukaudessa. Autolla ei rajanylitys maksa sen enempää kuin muukaan samanmittainen matka. Eikä ole tälläkään matkalla motivoivaa, että autolla pääsee kolmasosassa siitä ajasta kuin julkisella, jonka reitti kiertää keskustan kautta ja eri linjojen aikatauluissa ei ole mitään yhteistä.

En väitä autoilua halvaksi, vaan tiedän sen kalliiksi. Inhoan autolla ajamista, koska siinä ei voi lukea tai olla silmät kiinni. Silti joudun tässä kehumaan auton omistamista, koska joukkoliikenteestä ei ole korvaajaksi. Olisi edes täällä esikaupungissa mahdollisuus yhteiskäyttöautoon, mutta ei. Koska kaikilla muillakin on omat autot, epäilemättä samasta syystä kuin minulla.

Harkitsen vakavasti muuttamista Kruunuvuorenrantaan, jahka se ratikka sinne valmistuu.

Olikos tästä vauhtia debattiin?

Antero

----------


## kemkim

Otetaan tästä kuvitteellinen esimerkki vaihteeksi keskusta-asujan näkökulmasta.

Keskikaupungilla joukkoliikenteen solmukohdassa asuessa autolle ei ole paljoa käyttöä. Tarpeet tulevat lähinnä silloin, kun tarvitsee kuljettaa suurempia ostoksia tai on väsynyt, jolloin on helpompaa kävellä pari kymmentä metriä autolle ja huristella kauppaan, kuin pari sataa metriä pysäkille.

Talvella valmiiksi lämmitetty auto voi olla mukavampi kuin pysäkillä odottelu. Se, että joukkoliikenteessä on muita ihmisiä tai ruuhkaa, ei ole ainakaan itselleni kynnyskysymys. Myöskään hinta ei ole ongelma. Kävelymatkojen pituus, vuorovälit ja matkanteon mukavuus (penkit) ovat ratkaisevia tekijöitä tässä järjestyksessä. 

Mikäli matkassa ei ole paljoa kannettavaa ja on lämmin sää, eivät kävelymatkat ole ongelma. Vuorovälit ratkaisevat lähinnä työ- ja kauppamatkoilla. Vapaa-ajan vierailumatkoilla tai lomamatkoilla harvemmatkin vuorovälit riittävät, kunhan matkaketjut toimivat. Taksillakin voi määränpäässä kulkea, kunhan taksin tilausnumero on tiedossa ja matka ei tule maksamaan kohtuuttomasti, yli puolta koko matkan kustannuksista.

Pitkillä matkoilla kynnys auton valitsemiseen on itselläni korkea. Pitkät ajomatkat ovat rasittavia. Lähes koskaan auto ei tarjoa riittävän houkuttavaa palvelua tällaisilla matkoilla, jos määräpaikkaan on vain olemassa joukkoliikenneyhteys edes harvoin. Auto voisi tulla kyseeseen lähinnä lyhyillä kaupunkimatkoilla mukavuussyistä, jolloin ajamisen rasite ei nouse kovin suureksi ja siitä voi jopa nauttia. Matka-ajan hidastuminen ruuhkien vuoksi ei ole myöskään kovin merkittävä lyhyillä kaupunkimatkoilla, mikäli auton palvelutaso muuten (kävelymatkat, tavarankuljetus) ovat merkittävästi joukkoliikennettä paremmat.

Sopivien reittiyhdistelmien vaihtelu ei välttämättä ole huono juttu, sillä reittioppaista voi katsoa kännykällä reissussakin parhaat reitit. Siinä mielessä tarjotut kävelymatkat, vuorotiheydet ja vaihtojen sujuvuus ovat tärkeämpiä itselleni kuin selkeät ja samoina pysyvät reitit.

Tällaisia mietteitä tuli minun osaltani.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Meidän taloudessa on myös auto, tosin vaimon nimissä -- siitä huolimatta että minä toimin yksinomaisena kuljettajana. Ajamisesta sinänsä en pidä ollenkaan vaan mieluummin istun joukkoliikenteessä matkustajana.

Asumismuodoista kokemusta on välittömästi keskustan tuntumassa autottomana asumisesta, kaukana lähiössä sekä autottomana että autollisena asumisesta sekä nyt asumisesta melko lähellä keskustaa mutta kuitenkin pidemmän kuin kävelymatkan päässä.

Kaikkein tukalin tilanne oli kun asuimme Lentävänniemessä ja olin töissä Hervannassa eikä ollut autoa. Lähes parikymmenen kilometrin yhdensuuntaiseen bussimatkaan meni mennen-tullen yhteensä noin 2 tuntia päivässä ja se rupesi käymään voimille. Kun auto sitten liittyi perheemme jäseneksi, matka taittui parhaimmillaan nopeasti, mutta pääsin tekemään läheistä tuttavuutta rantaväylän ruuhkien kanssa aamuin illoin.

Nyttemmin kun asumme Hyhkyssä ja olen töissä Hatanpäällä, eli ihan keskustan tuntumassa, voisin ihan hyvin kulkea yksinomaan bussilla ja aika paljon olen kulkenutkin. Meiltä menee ohi parhaimmillaan 25 vuoroa ruuhkatunnin aikana, joten tarjonta on todella hyvä. Tosin vaimon työaikojen ja venyvien työpäivien vuoksi olemme ajoittain käyttäneet myös pelkästään autoa.

Se mihin autoa oikeasti tarvitsee on kaupassa käynti, viikonloppuisin elokuvissa käynti myöhään (kun bussien aikataulut harvenevat niin pahoin), mökkireissut vanhempien mökille, ajoittaiset isojen tavaroiden kuljetukset, kulkeminen juhlapyhinä (kun ei ole joukkoliikennepalveluja) sekä satunnaiset muut tarpeet (kuten Pirkkalaan lentoasemalle ajaminen: autolla tai taksilla reilu 10 min, bussilla ties kuinka kauan). Lähes kaikkiin näihin olisi löydettävissä ratkaisut joukkoliikennepalveluja kehittämällä tai periaatteessa ainakin hyvällä kaavoituksella.

Minulle joukkoliikenteessä tärkeää olisi yksinkertainen, helposti hahmotettava linjasto (bussilinjakartat yhtä selkeiksi kuin suurkaupunkien raideliikennekartat!), tiheä ja säännöllinen vuoroväli, kohtuullinen kokonaismatka-aika (mielellään alle 45 min kaupungin laidalta toiselle: tunti on liian pitkä aika ja puoli tuntia olisi ainakin bussilla utopiaa, vaikka junalla tai ratikalla olisikin ihan realistista) sekä mahdollisimman hyvin kellon ympäri tarjolla oleva palvelu. Tiedän kyllä että reittihakupalveluilla saa koska tahansa täsmäreitityksen ja aikataulun kahden kohteen välille, mutta minusta se ei ole kunnollista, helppoa joukkoliikennettä. Haluan kävellä pysäkille, nousta liikennevälineeseen ja päästä perille joutumatta perehtymään johonkin suttuiseen linjastoviidakkoon tai summittaiseen aikatauluhäkkyrään.

Tampereen joukkoliikennettä ajatellen nousee mieleen myös toive jonkinlaisesta minimiväljyydestä, sillä bussit alkavat nykyisin olla ahdistavan täynnä jopa keskellä päivää. Raideliikenteessä ahtautta on helpompi sietää, kun kulku on tasaisempaa.

Lopullisena toiveena minulla tietenkin on riittävän laadukas, tiheä ja kattava raideliikenne Tampereellekin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Meidän perheessämme on kanssa auto, ja se on hankittu lähinnä mökki- ja kyläilyreissuja ja ylensä tavaroiden kuskaamista varten. 

Ilman noita tarpeita saattaisimme pärjätä ilman, mutta joskus mukavuudenhalu ja laiskuus pistää ajamaan. 

Olemme 3-henkinen perhe ja poika on vielä sen ikäinen että pitää viedä kouluun, mutta jossain vaiheessa hän saa alkaa kulkea omin päin.

Työmatkat teen itse julkisilla, ja ruokaostoksetkin saan kotimatkalla tuotua joko kävellen, polkupyörällä tai bussilla, tosin viikonloppuostokset tulee haettua autolla. Kyllä ne teoriassa onnistuisivat ilman autoakin, koska lähimpään kauppaan on vain n 500 m.

Ne tavarat joihin autoa välttämättä tarvitsee liittyy lähinnä  puutarhan ja asunnon hoitoon, huonekalujen, erilaisten työkalujen, harrastusvälineiden kuskaamisen, joita ei ilman autoa helposti kuskaa. Jos perheessä on sellaisia harrastuksia niin autoilua ei voi välttää. 

Mökillekään ei pääse ilman autoa, tai pääsisi 25 km päähän. Olen laskenut että junalla + taksilla tehden matkat maksaisivat perheelle enemmän kuin autolla ajo, ottaen kaikki kustannukset huomioon. Lisäksi matkanteko olisi niin vaivalloista ilman autoa

Mummoloista molempiin pääsee julkisilla, mutta toiseen hyvin hitaasti, matka kestäisi bussilla 3 tuntia, vaikka matkan pituus on vain 100 km. Toiseen mummolaan pääsee junalla 5 minuutissa tai jopa kävellen tai pyörällä jos huvittaa. 

Työmatkat kuljen junalla kahdesta syystä:
- Hinta. Toisen auton hankkiminen vain työmatkoja varten maksaisi niin paljon että kustanuksia tulisi lisää ainakin 200 /kuussa. Ajansäästö on niin pieni että en laske sen olevan sen arvoista. 
- Ideologiset syyt. En halua kiihdyttää ilmastomuutosta ja osallistua kaikkien  öljyvarojen tuhlaamiseen niin ettei jälkipolville jää mitään
- Olemme jopa valinneet asuntomme sen perusteella että työmatkat sujuvat helposti julkisilla, miksei niitä käyttäisi silloin

Jotta alkaisin säännöllisesti kulkea autolla työmatkat niin pitäisi ainakin jonkun seuraavista ehdoista täyttyä:
- Autolla ajo olisi halvempaa kuin julkisilla kulkeminen
- Auto kulkisi sähköllä, ja olisi silti turvallinen ja mukava
- Matka julkisilla ovelta ovelle kestäisi yli tunnin ja autolla säästäisi vähintään 15 minuuttia siitä ajasta ja julkiset eivät kulje työmatkaruuhkan ulkopuolella klo 18 jälkeen useammin kuin kerran puolessa tunnissa, ja kävelymatkaa yli 2  km/suunta
- Joukkoliikennevuoro jota joutuisin aina käyttämään olisi täynnä, puliukkoja ja mellastavia nuorisojengejä, niin että joka matkalla on vaara joutua häiriköinnin kohteeksi, ja sisätilat niin epäsiistit että likaa aina vaatteensa, tai niiden kuljettajat äärettömän huolimattomia ja kalusto surkeaa niin että  kyyti on pomppivaa ja nykivää ja joskus suorastaan vaarallista

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> - Auto kulkisi sähköllä, ja olisi silti turvallinen ja mukava


Hyviä kantoja tullut tähän mennessä. Tämä pisti kuitenkin silmään. Tuo ilmastonmuutosongelmahan on vain yksi autoilun ongelmista. Sähköautokaan ei ratkaise teiden ruuhkautumista, meteliä ja jalankulkijoiden allejääntivaaraa. Sähköautojen yleistyminen lisäisi myös autokaupunkikehitystä, jolloin autottomien elinpiiri supistuisi entisestään. Välttämättä bensa-autojen korvautuminen sähköautoilla ei olisi hyvä juttu. 

Jos kuitenkin iso osa väestöstä haluaisi edelleen pitää autoa syystä tai toisesta, niin GPS-pohjaiset ruuhkamaksut voisivat olla käyttökelpoinen idea. Sellaisilla tieosuuksilla, missä on ruuhkaa kyseiseen aikaan, ajaminen olisi kallista, ruuhkattomilla tieosuuksilla hiljaiseen aikaan taas edullista. Myös julkisen liikenteen tarjonta saisi vaikuttaa km-maksun hintaan. Helsingin ydinkeskustassa saisi olla aina kello 6-24 (joihin aikoihin julkiset palvelevat) korkea hinta autoilulla, jotta autoilun haittoja saadaan hillittyä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Hyviä kantoja tullut tähän mennessä. Tämä pisti kuitenkin silmään. Tuo ilmastonmuutosongelmahan on vain yksi autoilun ongelmista. Sähköautokaan ei ratkaise teiden ruuhkautumista, meteliä ja jalankulkijoiden allejääntivaaraa. Sähköautojen yleistyminen lisäisi myös autokaupunkikehitystä, jolloin autottomien elinpiiri supistuisi entisestään. Välttämättä bensa-autojen korvautuminen sähköautoilla ei olisi hyvä juttu.


Ensinnäkin, mä en usko että sähköautot kehittyvät niin nopeasti, että ne korvaisivat polttomoottoriautot ihan sellaisenaan. Suomessa esim kylmä ilmasto aiheuttaa sen että akuista häviää osa tehosta, ja autot olisivat sisältä kuin jääkaappi. Harva vapaaehtoisesti vaihtaisi sellaiseen. Erilaisissa hybridi- ja puolihybridiautoissa ongelma on rajoitettu kuormankuljetuskyky akkujen viemän tilan vuoksi. Matkustajat mahtuvat kyllä autoon, mutta matkatavarat pidemmälle reissulle eivät. 

Mutta sähköautot olisivat kuitenkin parannus nykytilanteeseen. Sähköautoja  pitäisi kehittää esim vuokrakäyttöön, että pitkät matkat tehtäisiin esim junilla ja siirtymiset asemilta matkakohteaisiin sähköautoilla. Tämä tulee varmaan ajankohataiseksi kun bensa kallistuu, ensiksi sitä ruvetaan soveltamaan väkitiheässä keski-Euroopassa, mutta pikkuhilja toivottavasti täälläkin.




> Jos kuitenkin iso osa väestöstä haluaisi edelleen pitää autoa syystä tai toisesta, niin GPS-pohjaiset ruuhkamaksut voisivat olla käyttökelpoinen idea. Sellaisilla tieosuuksilla, missä on ruuhkaa kyseiseen aikaan, ajaminen olisi kallista, ruuhkattomilla tieosuuksilla hiljaiseen aikaan taas edullista. Myös julkisen liikenteen tarjonta saisi vaikuttaa km-maksun hintaan. Helsingin ydinkeskustassa saisi olla aina kello 6-24 (joihin aikoihin julkiset palvelevat) korkea hinta autoilulla, jotta autoilun haittoja saadaan hillittyä.


Mulla ei ole mitään ruuhkamaksuja vastaan, mutta poliittisille päättäjille se on vaikea paikka. Suomi on liian autoriippuvainen että menisi läpi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo ilmastonmuutosongelmahan on vain yksi autoilun ongelmista. Sähköautokaan ei ratkaise teiden ruuhkautumista, meteliä ja jalankulkijoiden allejääntivaaraa. Sähköautojen yleistyminen lisäisi myös autokaupunkikehitystä, jolloin autottomien elinpiiri supistuisi entisestään.


Juuri näin. Auton vaihtoehtoinen energiamuoto ei poista auton aiheuttamaa tilaongelmaa. Nämä hybridit ym. ovat siinä mielessä vain vahingoksi, että niiden kanssa luodaan mielikuvaa siitä, että autoon perustuva elmäntapa voi jatkua. Se on tietenkin autoalan itressi, koska jos ihmiset oppisivat elämään ilman autoa, joku muu teollisuudenala hyötyisi niistä rahoista, jotka ihmiset nyt tuhlaavat autoiluun.

Autoala käy nyt taistelua keksimällä keinoja, joilla pitää yllä autoyhteiskuntaa julkisen vallan asettamista rajoituksista ja paineista huolimatta. Päästö- ja kulutusrajoitukset johtavat siihen, että öljyalan osuus supistuu. Jos auto muuttuu monimutkaisemmaksi - kuten hybridiauto jo on - se on autoteollisuudelle vain eduksi. Nykyistä suurempi osa rahasta valuu auton valmistajalle, kun nyt varsin suuri osa auton elinaikasista kuluista menee öljyteollisuuteen.

Autoala joutuu siis joka tapauksessa sopeutumaan, joten miksi ne eivät sopeutuisi saman tien kokonaan toiselle alalle. Sopeutuminen kuljetusalalle tai vaikka joukkoliikenteeseen ei ole yhtä suuri busines kuin autoala kokonaisuudessaan, joten siksi se ei riitä. Autoalan tulisi keksiä jotain paljon radikaalimpaa, jotta autoala voisi säilyttää sen osuuden kuluttajien rahankäytöstä kuin nykyisin.

Oiva esimerkki muuten tällaisesta sopeutumisesta maailman muuttumiseen on Nokia. Ei se ollut mikään puhelinfirma 40 vuotta sitten. Eikä mobiilin tietotekniikan firma 10 vuotta sitten. Mutta mitä puuhaa autoala? Nokkivat toisiaan ja käyvät kauppaa tehtaista ja tuotemerkeistä keskenään. Ja kiukuttelevat hallituksille, jotka yrittävät suitsia autojen aiheuttamia ongelmia. Pöllöä porukkaa!

Antero

----------


## antaeus

> Autoala joutuu siis joka tapauksessa sopeutumaan, joten miksi ne eivät sopeutuisi saman tien kokonaan toiselle alalle.


Toisaalta ei saa unohtaa että auto tai sitä vastaava liikennemuoto tulee aina olemaan tärkeä liikenneväline. Nykyihmiset liikkuvat ja harrastavat ihan eri tavalla kuin esim 60 vuotta sitten.
Ja pitää muistaa että käsitettä vapaa-aika ei ollut edes olemassa viime vuosisadan alussa! Joten ihmisten liikuvuutta emme voi estää, voimme vain tehdä sen ympäristöystävälliseksi!

----------


## kemkim

> Toisaalta ei saa unohtaa että auto tai sitä vastaava liikennemuoto tulee aina olemaan tärkeä liikenneväline. Nykyihmiset liikkuvat ja harrastavat ihan eri tavalla kuin esim 60 vuotta sitten.
> Ja pitää muistaa että käsitettä vapaa-aika ei ollut edes olemassa viime vuosisadan alussa! Joten ihmisten liikuvuutta emme voi estää, voimme vain tehdä sen ympäristöystävälliseksi!


Ihmisten liikkuvuus hoituu myös polkupyörällä, kävellen ja julkisella liikenteellä. Jos yhteiskuntarakenne on tehty kestäväksi, niin näiden kulkutapojen käyttö ei edes aiheuta mitenkään suurempaa vaivaa, kuten tänä päivänä asian laita on monissa tapauksissa. Yksityisen liikkumisen pitäisi olla erikoistilanteita varten, arkipäiväinen toistuva liikkuminen olisi hoidettava julkisella liikenteellä. Sellaiseksi yhteiskunnan toiminnot on rakennettava, että tämä onnistuu. Tulevaisuutta visioitaessa ei voida lähteä siitä, että nykyiset järjestelmät säilyvät vain muunneltuina, vaan pitäisi osata ajatella ihan uudella tavalla. Tulevaisuudessa odottavan energia-, raaka-aine- ja ruokakriisin melskeessä meillä on paljon suurempiakin huolenaiheita kuin ihmisten oikeus käydä lentäen joka talvi Thaimaassa ja ajaa autoilla lenkkipoluille.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Se mihin autoa oikeasti tarvitsee on kaupassa käynti, viikonloppuisin elokuvissa käynti myöhään (kun bussien aikataulut harvenevat niin pahoin)


Siis hetkinen, elokuvanäytöksethän loppuvat viikonloppuisinkin suhteellisen aikaisin, joten vuoroja kulkee vielä silloin ainakin 1-2 tunnissa. Jos edellinen vuoro on juuri mennyt, niin luulisin viikonlopunviettoon sopivan pistäytyminen yhdelle tms. Minusta vuorotarjonta on varsin sopiva myöhäänkin, vaikka kävisi elokuvissa, jolloin eritoten ei luulisi olevan kiire.




> Minulle joukkoliikenteessä tärkeää olisi yksinkertainen, helposti hahmotettava linjasto (bussilinjakartat yhtä selkeiksi kuin suurkaupunkien raideliikennekartat!), tiheä ja säännöllinen vuoroväli, kohtuullinen kokonaismatka-aika (mielellään alle 45 min kaupungin laidalta toiselle: tunti on liian pitkä aika ja puoli tuntia olisi ainakin bussilla utopiaa, vaikka junalla tai ratikalla olisikin ihan realistista) sekä mahdollisimman hyvin kellon ympäri tarjolla oleva palvelu.


Ympärivuorokautinen palvelu on yksinomaan poliittinen päätös, eli se on kiinni siitä missä määrin joukkoliikennettä rahoitetaan. Yöllinen linjasto vaatii tuntuvia kuormia, jotta olisi realistista harkita moista palvelua 7 päivää viikossa.




> Haluan kävellä pysäkille, nousta liikennevälineeseen ja päästä perille joutumatta perehtymään johonkin suttuiseen linjastoviidakkoon tai summittaiseen aikatauluhäkkyrään.


Tämä ei ikinä tule toteutumaan. Kaikilta pysäkeiltä ei voi päästä suoraan kaikille muille pysäkeille, paitsi jos olisi vain yksi linja. Näin ollen matkustajan on joka tapauksessa jossain vaiheessa pakko edes jollain tavalla perehtyä matkansa toteuttamiskelpoisuuteen. On toki tärkeää helpottaa tätä, mutta matkustajalla on aina oma vastuunsa.




> Tampereen joukkoliikennettä ajatellen nousee mieleen myös toive jonkinlaisesta minimiväljyydestä, sillä bussit alkavat nykyisin olla ahdistavan täynnä jopa keskellä päivää.


Silloin ratkaisun nimi on sardiinipurkkiautoilu, eli yksityisautoilu. Vain siellä sinulla on haluamasi minimiväljyys. Joukkoliikenteen yksi ideoistahan on isojen ihmismäärien kuljettaminen, eli mahdollisimman monen matkustajan tavoittaminen. Joukkoliikenteen tavoite ei todellakaan ole tyhjänä kulkevat bussit. On siis luonnollista, että välillä on isompiakin kuormia, joka ei todellakaan ole ongelma. Ilman niitä joukkoliikenne kuolisi pois, paitsi jos sitä rahoitetaan pohjattomasta kassasta, vailla tulosvastuuta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Yöllinen linjasto vaatii tuntuvia kuormia, jotta olisi realistista harkita moista palvelua 7 päivää viikossa.


Yölinjat ovat itse asiassa varsin helposti kannattavia. Kiinteitä kuluja ei pidä laskea, koska kalusto ja väylät ovat olemassa jo. Yölinjoilla asiakkaat hyväksyvät suhteelisen harvan vuorovälin, päiväliikennettä pidemmän matka-ajan (=enemmän kiertelevä reitti) sekä korotetun hinnan. Yöliikenteessä näkee paljon käteismaksajia (autoilijoita, jotka eivät voi autoilla juovuksissa mutta säästävät taksin hinnassa ja jonottamisessa) ja seisomakuormassa olevia autoja.

Yöliikenteessä kuljettajan palkka on päivää kovempi mutta täyttöaste ja lipputulot suuremmat kuin päivällä. Yöliikenne on pelkkää lisäkulua vain silloin, kun sillä matkustetaan ainoastaan kausikortilla jotka on jo maksettu, mutta näin ei käytännössä ole.

Parin vuoden takainen sähläily Turussa DBTL-festarin yöliikenteestä osoitti, miten vastuulliset liikenteen järjestäjät eivät ymmärrä tätä. Yksityishenkilö lupasi tappiotakuun ja liikenne ajettiin voitolla.




> Tämä ei ikinä tule toteutumaan. Kaikilta pysäkeiltä ei voi päästä suoraan kaikille muille pysäkeille, paitsi jos olisi vain yksi linja.


Ei toteudu, mutta ratkaisevaa on, miten vaikeata on tehdä matkaa jos siihen sisältyy vaihto. Janihyvärinen on täysin oikeassa moittiessaan sitä, että muu kuin vaihdoton matka vaatii selvittämisen ja suunnittelun. Ja kun vaihdollinen matka lisäksi kestää pahimmassa tapauksessa tuplaten suoraan vastaavaan matkaan, niin ei voi moittia matkustajaa auton valinnasta.

Linjasto on varsin yksinkertaisesti tehtävissä sellaiseksi, että vaihtaminen ei ole ongelma. Pienissä verkoissa keskustakeskeisyys on mahdollinen, jolloin keskitetyssä vaihtopisteessä vuorot ovat samaan aikaan ja seisovat sen verran, että ehtii kävellä laiturin yli tai peräkkäisten vaunujen välillä. Näin voi luottaa siihen, ettei vaihto pidennä matkaa eikä vaadi aikataulujen selvittämistä.

Suuremmissa verkoissa vaihtopisteitä vain on organisoitava useita. Mutta kun noudatetaan perusvuoroväliä koko linjastossa, vaihtopisteet on helppo järjestää kuten yksi keskitetty vaihtopiste.

Mutta silloin kun linjastosuunnittelussa ei ymmärretä tai välitetä matkustajapalvelusta, löytyy kyllä selityksiä sille, miksi tarvitaan reittioppaita, jotka antavat samalle yhteysvälille useita eri reittivaihtoehtoja, vaihtomääriä ja hyvin vaihtelevan matka-ajan. Reittiopas on toki hyvä keksintö, mutta eivät sen ratkaisemat matkareitit korvaa menetettyä aikaa ja palvelun epäluotettavuutta. Eli sitä, että mitäs jos ja kun vuorot eivät kuljekaan ajallaan ja vaihto epäonnistuu ja olet sitten väärässa paikassa väärään aikaan jonkin toisen reittivaihtoehdon kannalta.




> Silloin ratkaisun nimi on sardiinipurkkiautoilu, eli yksityisautoilu. Vain siellä sinulla on haluamasi minimiväljyys.


Tämä on harha sikäli, että autoilussa ei suinkaan ole väljää eli ruuhkatonta. Ahtaus vain esiintyy toisessa muodossa: ei lähellä olevina ihmisinä vaan lähellä olevina autoina.

Joukkoliikenteessä tarjottujen paikkakilometrien ja käytettyjen paikkakilometrien suhde on 1520 %, jossa 20 % on jo erittäin hyvä. Käytännössä vaunuissa on ahdasta vain ruuhka-aikoina. Hetkittäiseen ahtauteen paras lääke on vaikuttaa matkustustarpeisiin ja -tottumuksiin huippujen tasaamiseksi. Muuten kiinteät kulut karkaavat käsistä. Joustavat työajat ja homogeeninen yhdyskuntarakenne ovat parhaat lääkkeet. Eivät maksa mitään, mutta säästävät suuria kustannuksia.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Siis hetkinen, elokuvanäytöksethän loppuvat viikonloppuisinkin suhteellisen aikaisin, joten vuoroja kulkee vielä silloin ainakin 1-2 tunnissa. Jos edellinen vuoro on juuri mennyt, niin luulisin viikonlopunviettoon sopivan pistäytyminen yhdelle tms. Minusta vuorotarjonta on varsin sopiva myöhäänkin, vaikka kävisi elokuvissa, jolloin eritoten ei luulisi olevan kiire.


Tampereella klo 22 jälkeen tuntuu nykyään olevan vaikea päästä bussilla kotiin. Jos minulla on arkisin ruuhkatunnin aikana 25 bussivuoroa joista valita ja keskimääräinen odotusaika luokkaa muutama minuutti, niin viikonloppuiltana samalla pysäkkivälillä puolen tunnin odotus klo 22 jälkeen tuntuu tyhmältä kun kotiin käveleminenkin kestäisi vain 45-50 minuuttia. Ongelma on siinä että linjoja kyllä riittää, mutta ne ajavat kaikki peräkkäin viiden minuutin sisään, ja kun siitä massalähdöstä myöhästyy, on todella pitkä odotus edessä. Ja klo 23 jälkeen ei taida enää kulkea vuoroja ollenkaan, paitsi viikonlopun yöbussit (harvalla vuorovälillään).

Eivät elokuvanäytännöt sitäpaitsi mitenkään aikaisin lopu. Klo 21 alkavat näytännöt loppuvat joskus klo 23 pintaan, jolloin on jo vaikea päästä bussilla kotiin. Ja klo 23.15 näytännöt loppuvat klo 01 maissa (olemme joskus suosineet vaimon kanssa noita myöhäisnäytäntöjä, kun niissä on yleensä hyvin väljää ja liput saa takuuvarmasti vain kävelemällä sisään).

Ja hyvä muistaa tässäkin, että on turha sanoa että valitus on turhanaikaista nipotusta. Jos joukkoliikenne ei palvele, niin sitten täytyy vain ajaa autolla. Tosin ymmärsin että tarkoitus olisi että joukkoliikenne palvelisi niin kattavasti ettei omaa autoa tarvittaisi tällaisiin tarpeisiin.




> Tämä ei ikinä tule toteutumaan. Kaikilta pysäkeiltä ei voi päästä suoraan kaikille muille pysäkeille, paitsi jos olisi vain yksi linja. Näin ollen matkustajan on joka tapauksessa jossain vaiheessa pakko edes jollain tavalla perehtyä matkansa toteuttamiskelpoisuuteen. On toki tärkeää helpottaa tätä, mutta matkustajalla on aina oma vastuunsa.


Itse asiassa en vaatinut vaihdottomia yhteyksiä vaan toimivia ja selkeitä vaihtoyhteyksiä. Juuri niin tehdään suurimmat virheet linjasuunnittelussa, että yritetään tarjota kaikki mahdolliset vaihdottomat yhteydet mutta harvoin. Silloin linjastosta tulee sykkyrä ja aikataulusta käsittämättömän monimutkainen. Jos linjat suoristettaisiin ja aikataulut täsmäytettäisiin säännöllisiksi ja helposti ennustettaviksi, niin vaihtaminen olisi helppoa.

Sitä en edelleenkään ymmärrä miksi esim. Tampereen bussiliikenteen linjakarttaa ei voida selkiyttää raideliikennekartan näköiseksi, värikoodauksineen kaikkineen, ja häivyttää taustalta liiat maantieteelliset yksityiskohdat haittaamasta luettavuutta. Jos bussi mutkittelee katuja pitkin kuin väkkärä, niin ei minun tarvitse matkustajana välittää siitä mitään vaan minulle tärkeää ovat pysäkit sekä linjat, jotka suorina viivoina yhdistävät pysäkit. Jos kartta olisi selkeä kuin raideliikenteellä ja vuoroväli yhtä säännöllinen, niin järjestelmä olisi yhtä helppo käyttää, ja siis paljon houkuttavampi kuin nykyinen.




> Silloin ratkaisun nimi on sardiinipurkkiautoilu, eli yksityisautoilu. Vain siellä sinulla on haluamasi minimiväljyys. Joukkoliikenteen yksi ideoistahan on isojen ihmismäärien kuljettaminen, eli mahdollisimman monen matkustajan tavoittaminen. Joukkoliikenteen tavoite ei todellakaan ole tyhjänä kulkevat bussit. On siis luonnollista, että välillä on isompiakin kuormia, joka ei todellakaan ole ongelma. Ilman niitä joukkoliikenne kuolisi pois, paitsi jos sitä rahoitetaan pohjattomasta kassasta, vailla tulosvastuuta.


Ymmärrät väärin. Tiiviys kelpaa kyllä, mutta jos bussi on keskellä päivää etusiltaa myöten täyteen pakattu niin se kertoo minusta siitä että linjan kapasiteetti on aliresursoitu. Kyllähän niinkin jotenkuten pääsee perille, mutta jos tarkoitus on houkuttaa matkustajia omista autoista, niin ei onnistu näin. Vähän väljempää pitäisi olla, vaikka taattu istumapaikka ei minusta ole mitenkään erityisen oleellista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Yölinjat ovat itse asiassa varsin helposti kannattavia.


Viikonloppuisin kyllä, arkiöisin taas matkustajia on hyvin vähän. Tampereellakin ajetaan yöliikennettä viikonloppuisin ja liikenteessä on yöllä vain reilun tunnin tauko.

----------


## Hartsa

> Olisi ihan hyvä saada täälläkin debatti aikaiseksi, jossa autoilun puolestapuhujat saisivat tuoda näkökulmiaan esiin.


Kirjoitin toisessa ketjussa Hämeenlinnan bussiliikenteen mainonnasta ilmaisjakelulehdissä. Mainoksissa verrataan sarja- ja kuukausilippujen hintaa bensan hintaan ja kehotetaan autoilijoita vaihtamaan bussiin.

Tänään Hämeen Sanomien mielipidepalstalla on kirjoitus paikallisliikenteestä. Kirjoittaja mainitsee esimerkkinä matkan Aulangolta Tiiriöön joka kestää bussilla tunnin ja 19 minuuttia. Lisäksi kävelyä on 0,9 km. Kertalipuilla edestakainen matka maksaa 2x2,90 eli 5,80 euroa. Autolla matkaan kuluu 10 minuuttia. Kirjoittaja moittii myös iltaliikennettä.

Minä vein kesällä auton huoltoon ja huollon aikana oli muutama tunti aikaa tehdä ostoksia. Ainakin joillakin linjoilla oli tosiaankin tunnin vuoroväli keskellä arkipäivää. Siksi en mennyt Tiiriöön ostoksille vaan odotin auton saamista huollosta keskustassa.

Voin keksiä lisää esimerkkejä. Hämeenlinnasta Ideaparkiin pääsee autolla nopeasti moottoritietä mutta joukkoliikenteellä joutuu ensin menemään linja-autoasemalle ja sieltä pikavuorolla ideaparkin lähelle josta on puolen kilometrin kävelymatka. Eivät autoilijat siirry tuollaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen muuten kuin pakottamalla. 

Kertaliput ovat myös kalliita ja tästä on oma ketjunsakin. Hämeenlinnassa kertalippu maksaa 2,90 euroa kun Tampereella lippu maksaa ainoastaan 1,40.




> elokuvanäytöksethän loppuvat viikonloppuisinkin suhteellisen aikaisin, joten vuoroja kulkee vielä silloin ainakin 1-2 tunnissa. Jos edellinen vuoro on juuri mennyt, niin luulisin viikonlopunviettoon sopivan pistäytyminen yhdelle tms. Minusta vuorotarjonta on varsin sopiva myöhäänkin, vaikka kävisi elokuvissa, jolloin eritoten ei luulisi olevan kiire.


Ehkä Tampereella busseja kulkee myöhäänkin. Esimerkiksi Hämeenlinnasta Turenkiin viimeinen bussi lähtee 21.20 ja elokuvanäytökset kestävät usein pidempään.

----------


## ultrix

> Kertaliput ovat myös kalliita ja tästä on oma ketjunsakin. Hämeenlinnassa kertalippu maksaa 2,90 euroa kun Tampereella lippu maksaa ainoastaan 1,40.
> 
> Ehkä Tampereella busseja kulkee myöhäänkin. Esimerkiksi Hämeenlinnasta Turenkiin viimeinen bussi lähtee 21.20 ja elokuvanäytökset kestävät usein pidempään.


Oikaisen vähän: Tampereella kertalipun hinta aikuisilta on 2 euroa (nousemassa 2,50 euroon) ja lapsilta 1 euro. Lippu sisältää tunnin vaihtoajan.

Tampereella arki-iltaisin ja pyhäiltaisin viimeiset yövuorot lähiöihin lähtevät pääsääntöisesti kello 00:10 ja pe-la-öisin 02:10.

----------


## kuukanko

> Oikaisen vähän: Tampereella kertalipun hinta aikuisilta on 2 euroa (nousemassa 2,50 euroon)


Tuo 1,40 e on arvolipun hinta matkakortilla. Se voi sinänsä olla vertailukelpoinen hinta, koska joukkoliikennettä satunnaisestikin käyttävien tamperelaisten kannattaa hankkia matkakortti.

----------


## Hartsa

> Oikaisen vähän: Tampereella kertalipun hinta aikuisilta on 2 euroa (nousemassa 2,50 euroon) ja lapsilta 1 euro. Lippu sisältää tunnin vaihtoajan.





> Tuo 1,40 e on arvolipun hinta matkakortilla. Se voi sinänsä olla vertailukelpoinen hinta, koska joukkoliikennettä satunnaisestikin käyttävien tamperelaisten kannattaa hankkia matkakortti.


Toisaalta olisi oikein verrata paperisten kertalippujen hintoja jotka ovat Tampereella 2 euroa ja Hämeenlinnassa 2,90 euroa. Tampereen arvolippua voisi verrata Hämeenlinnan 44 matkan sarjakorttiin jonka hinta on 49 euroa ja näin yhdelle matkalle tulee hinnaksi 1,11 euroa.

Toisaalta taas arvolippua ja sarjalippua ei voi verrata. Tampereen matkakortille ladattu arvo ei tietääkseni häviä (korjatkaa jos olen väärässä). Hämeenlinnan 44 matkan sarjakortti vanhenee 3 kuukaudessa. Siinä on iso ero. Minullakin on Tampereen matkakortti vaikka käyn Tampereella ehkä kerran vuodessa. Joukkoliikennettä pitää käyttää melko paljon jos aikoo saada 44 matkaa käytettyä 3 kuukauden aikana.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Juuri näin. Auton vaihtoehtoinen energiamuoto ei poista auton aiheuttamaa tilaongelmaa. Nämä hybridit ym. ovat siinä mielessä vain vahingoksi, että niiden kanssa luodaan mielikuvaa siitä, että autoon perustuva elmäntapa voi jatkua. Se on tietenkin autoalan itressi, koska jos ihmiset oppisivat elämään ilman autoa, joku muu teollisuudenala hyötyisi niistä rahoista, jotka ihmiset nyt tuhlaavat autoiluun.
> 
> ---
> 
> Oiva esimerkki muuten tällaisesta sopeutumisesta maailman muuttumiseen on Nokia. Ei se ollut mikään puhelinfirma 40 vuotta sitten. Eikä mobiilin tietotekniikan firma 10 vuotta sitten. Mutta mitä puuhaa autoala? Nokkivat toisiaan ja käyvät kauppaa tehtaista ja tuotemerkeistä keskenään. Ja kiukuttelevat hallituksille, jotka yrittävät suitsia autojen aiheuttamia ongelmia. Pöllöä porukkaa!


No, tuota, öh. Autoala vastaa kysyntään. Kun useimmat teistä ovat eläneet yltäkylläisyydessä ja lähtökohtaisesti vapaina liikkumaan minne huvittaa, on ehkä vaikea ymmärtää, kuinka dramaattista sosiaalis-taloudellista muutosta autoilun lisääntyminen kehittyvissä maissa oikein tarkoittaa. Kasvu on viime vuosina tullut lähinnä näistä maista. Samaan aikaan kysyntä on siirtynyt länsimaissakin pienempien ja vähäpäästöisempien autojen suuntaan, eikä sitä kai voi pitää pahana asiana. Epäilemättä lisääntynyt liikenne aiheuttaa myös ongelmia, mutta niinhän kaikki asiat tekevät.

(Disclosure: Olen itse auton osaomistaja, enkä aja sillä kuin keksimäärin muutaman kerran viikossa. Kuten todettua, asun ydinkeskustassa, eikä se ole siksi minulle kovinkaan tarpeellinen. Toisaalta ymmärrän niitäkin, joilla on auto - perheen huoltaminen on kovin paljon helpompaa auton kanssa kuin ilman sitä.)

Minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että näihin keskusteluihin usein lipsahtaa dogmaattiselta kalskahtava käsitys siitä, kuinka ihmisen tulee elää. Surullinen arkielämän esimerkki lienee Matti Vanhanen, jolla näyttää olevan vaikeuksia ymmärtää ihmisiä, jotka eivät halua asua Nurmijärvellä. (Itse en taas ymmärrä ihmisiä, jotka haluavat asua Nurmijärvellä.) Minua ei oikeastaan haittaa Vanhasen kanta, niin kauan kuin hän ei halua tehdä minun asuinpaikastani Nurmijärveä tai pakota subventoimaan elämäntapaansa verovaroin.

Toisaalta, minusta olisi toivottavaa, että ympäristöä ja sen liikenneratkaisuja rakennettaisiin ihmislähtöisesti, siis siten, että ratkaisut perustuvat ihmisten eivätkä päättäjien tekemiin valintoihin. Liikenneratkaisujen tulisi sopeutua ihmisten elämäntapaan eikä päinvastoin. Useimmilla on joku syy suosia autoa jonkun muun välineen kustannuksella, ja suunnittelun pitäisi vaikuttaa näihin syihin. Helpoin tapa tietysti on kieltää tai sakottaa, mutta tämän ei pitäisi olla ensimmäinen ajatus, kun kaupunkia rakennetaan.

Mitä sähköautoihin tulee, niin suosittelen lämpimästi varautumista nopeampaan kehitykseen kuin miltä tällä hetkellä näyttää. Autoalan yhtiöt (ja muutkin, esimerkiksi akkuvalmistajat Sanyo ja Sony) sijoittavat hirmuisia summia nimenomaan akkujen kehitystyöhön. Kiintoisa esimerkki on kiinalainen Byd, joka on laajentunut kännykkäakuista autoteollisuuteen, aikomuksenaan pikainen siirtyminen sähköautoihin. Olen yrittänyt varovaisesti ynnätä näitä ilmoitettuja lukuja toisiinsa saadakseni asiaan valaistusta, mutta jos sanon, että jo Sanyo ja Sony ja Nissan-Renault ovat ilmoittaneet käyttävänsä lithium-ion-akkujen tuotantolaitoksiin ja kehitystyöhön yhteensä viisi miljardia dollaria, se antanee osviittaa odotuksista. En tiedä autoalan yritystä, joka ei kehittelisi omaa sähköautoaan ja/tai akkuteknologiaa.

Minusta on vaikea puolustaa kantaa, että autoilu sinänsä olisi tuhlausta. Öljyn poltto autolla liikkumiseen toki on.

----------


## kemkim

> Minusta on vaikea puolustaa kantaa, että autoilu sinänsä olisi tuhlausta. Öljyn poltto autolla liikkumiseen toki on.


Autoilu vastaa ihmisten tarpeisiin ja toiveisiin. Jos nämä tarpeet saadaan tyydytettyä muulla tavalla, niin ihmiset todennäköisesti alkavat suosia sitä toista tapaakin autoilun ohella tai sen sijastakin, jos se on vielä mukavampaa. Tässä joitain esimerkkitarpeita, joihin autoilu usein vastaa hyvin: säänsuoja ovelta ovelle sateella ja talvella (mukavuudenhalu), nopea kulku paikasta toiseen (tehokkuus), yksityisyys ilman sosiaalisia paineita, lukuisia eri reittivaihtoehtoja (vapauden tunne), tarve hallita itse matkantekoaan ja tehdä fyysistä suoritusta, joka nykymaailmassa on yhä harvinaisempaa. Näihin kaikkiin on mahdollista vastata kaupunkirakenteessa sekä kevyen että julkisen liikenteen keinoin. Huomatkaa, että kaupunkirakenne on se avainasia, jos se on rakennettu autoilun ehdoilla, niin julkinen liikenne jää epämukavaksi valinnaksi.

Viime viikkoina olen muuten seurannut vähän ruuhka-aikojen liikennetilannetta Helsingin pääväylillä. Mannerheimintie on yhtä tukkoinen kuin ennenkin, eikä tilanne helpota yhtään Hämeenlinnanväylällä. Tuusulanväylällä alkaa olla kovin matelevaa ja entistäkin tukkoisempaa Kehä I:n jälkeen aina Hyrylään saakka. Vihdintie on jumissa, ollut jo pidempään. Länsiväylällä Ruoholahden ruuhkat eivät ota helpottuakseen. Turunväylä ja etenkin sen pää Munkkiniemessä, ei mitään toivoa. Itäväylä vetää hyvin, mutta kuinka kauan? Kehätiet ovat jumissa molempiin suuntiin. 

Vaikuttaa yleisemmin siltä, että pääkaupunkiseudun vauraissa ja autoistuneissa länsiosissa kärsitään ruuhkista, kun taas pienituloisemman väen asuttamalla itäisellä puolella joukkoliikennettä käytetään paljon ja autoilijoillakin on paljon sujuvampaa ajella. Luulisi tämän vakuuttavan tyhmemmänkin, että ei voida millään jättää investoimatta joukkoliikenteeseen, sillä tätä menoa pääkaupunkiseutu on yhtä ruuhkasumppua tulevaisuudessa. Raideliikennettä ja PALJON!

----------


## kemkim

> Voisiko tässä olla syynä se,että joukkoliikenne on kaikesta huolimatta ns alijoustava tuote, ja elintason lisäys on näkynyt suhteessa enemmän autoilun kasvuna,ja että yli 35% ei mennä ellei aleta rajoittaa autoilua?


Miksi julkinen liikenne on alijoustava tuote? Kuinka joustavuutta voitaisiin muuttaa?

----------


## hylje

> Miksi julkinen liikenne on alijoustava tuote? Kuinka joustavuutta voitaisiin muuttaa?


Kulttuurillisista syistä. Julkinen liikenne kun tapaa olla julkishallintojen tukemaa keskitettyä toimintaa, ja palveluntuottajat sekä julkishallinnot eivät ole riittävästi yhteydessä palvelun käyttäjiin: valppaiden ja innokkaiden virkamiesten ollessa harvassa muutoksiin reagoidaan usein liian myöhään ja liian konservatiivisesti. Julkisena laitoksena myös poliittiset intressit voivat vaikuttaa toimintaan joko suoraan tai ulkoisesti esimerkiksi kaavoituspolitiikan kautta; tiedämme toki että äärimmilleen venytetty yhteysverkko on kaukana joustavasta.

Yksityisautot ovat syöneet julkista liikennettä pitkälti joustavuudellaan, halvat käyttökustannukset ovat toissijaista. Joustavaa se on, koska infrastruktuuria lukuunottamatta kaikki päätökset (kuten reitit ja aikataulut) ovat käyttäjän mielivaltaisesti päätettävissä. Jos paikallinen joukkoliikenne on huonosti palveltu, sitä on helpompi (ja nopeampi) välttää kuin itse ajaa sen parantamista.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos paikallinen joukkoliikenne on huonosti palveltu, sitä on helpompi (ja nopeampi) välttää kuin itse ajaa sen parantamista.


Tämä onkin ihmisten kannalta pelastus. Jos julkinen palvelu hoidetaan huonosti, on sille sentään vaihtoehto. Jos vaihtoehtoa olisi, ihmisten olisi vain kärsittävä. Toisaalta tämä näkyy siten, että Helsingissä palvelu on suosittua ja henkilöautoilla vaikeasti korvattavissa. Tämän takia ihmiset myös ajavat päättäjiä parantamaan palveluita. Jos ei olisi vaativia asiakkaita, niin tuskinpa palvelut parantuisivatkaan yhtä paljon. Olisi helppoa poliittisesti ajaa systeemi alas, jos kukaan ei puolustaisi. Joukkoliikenteen ohella tämä ilmiö näkyy esimerkiksi terveydenhuollossa, palvelu jota vain köyhät käyttävät kunnallisella puolella, on päästetty rappiolle yksityisen puolen voidessa hyvin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksi julkinen liikenne on alijoustava tuote? Kuinka joustavuutta voitaisiin muuttaa?





> Kulttuurillisista syistä. -- tiedämme toki että äärimmilleen venytetty yhteysverkko on kaukana joustavasta. -- Yksityisautot ovat syöneet julkista liikennettä pitkälti joustavuudellaan --


Tämä ei ole se, mitä tässä yhteydessä tarkoitetaan joustavuudella. Kun sanotaan, että joukkoliikenne on alijoustava, puhutaan sen hintajoustosta ja alijoustavuus tarkoittaa sitä, että matkustajamäärät eivät muutu yhtä paljon lipun hinnan muuttuessa. Toisin sanoen lipun hinnan kaksinkertaistuessa matkustajamäärät eivät mene puoleen vaan vähenevät vähemmän. Samoin käy toisin päin, eli lipun hinnan puolittaminen ei kaksinkertaista matkustajamääriä.

Se, että joukkoliikenne on alijoustava tuote, ei ole mitenkään erityisesti haitaksi joukkoliikenteelle eikä sitä sinänsä ole tarvetta muuttaa.

Myös henkilöautoilu on alijoustava tuote, mikä näkyy siitä, että suurikaan autoverotus eikä bensan hinnan kasvu merkittävästi vähennä henkilöautoilua. Käytännössä se tarkoittaa, että henkilöautoilusta on tullut vahvasti välttämättömyyshyödyke, eli sitä ei voikaan helposti korvata halvemmalla vaihtoehdolla (joukkoliikenteellä).

Sen lisäksi joukkoliikenne usein mielletään inferioriseksi hyödykkeeksi, eli että käyttäjien tulojen noustessa sen käyttö vähenee (ja korvautuu yleensä autoilulla). Tämä on tietysti asia, johon voi vaikuttaa sillä, että joukkoliikennettä kehitetään laadukkaaksi, jolloin suuremmalla rahamäärällä ei saisikaan edes parempaa palvelua. Ongelma tässä on tietysti se, että joukkoliikennettä ei voi kehittää yksilöllisesti, joten palvelutason parannus koetaan vain pitkällä aikavälillä, ei silloin kun siitä oltaisiin valmiita maksamaan enemmän saman tien.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä ei ole se, mitä tässä yhteydessä tarkoitetaan joustavuudella. Kun sanotaan, että joukkoliikenne on alijoustava, puhutaan sen hintajoustosta ja alijoustavuus tarkoittaa sitä, että matkustajamäärät eivät muutu yhtä paljon lipun hinnan muuttuessa. Toisin sanoen lipun hinnan kaksinkertaistuessa matkustajamäärät eivät mene puoleen vaan vähenevät vähemmän. Samoin käy toisin päin, eli lipun hinnan puolittaminen ei kaksinkertaista matkustajamääriä.


Aikoinaan minulle on optettu, että alijoustavan tuotteen kysyntä vähenee suhteessa enemmän kuin mitä sen hintaa nostetaan, ja kysyntä kasvaa vähemmän kuin mitä suuhtessa hintaa lasketaan. Ylijoustavan tuotteen kysyntäkäyrä on päinvastainen. Tyypillinen alijoustava tuote on elinkaarensa loppuvaiheessa , joita amerikkalaisen markkinoinnin oppikirjan kirjoittajan mielestä 1980-luvulla olivat puuhellat, *rautatiematkustus* ja teräsjousisängyt.

Kun ollaan seurattu mm miten bensan hinna kohoaminen on vaikuttanut ihmisten autoiluun, eli ei juuri ollenkaan, niin bensa ja autoilu ovat, ainakin joukkoliikenteeseen verrattuna ylijoustavia.




> Sen lisäksi joukkoliikenne usein mielletään inferioriseksi hyödykkeeksi, eli että käyttäjien tulojen noustessa sen käyttö vähenee (ja korvautuu yleensä autoilulla). Tämä on tietysti asia, johon voi vaikuttaa sillä, että joukkoliikennettä kehitetään laadukkaaksi, jolloin suuremmalla rahamäärällä ei saisikaan edes parempaa palvelua. Ongelma tässä on tietysti se, että joukkoliikennettä ei voi kehittää yksilöllisesti, joten palvelutason parannus koetaan vain pitkällä aikavälillä, ei silloin kun siitä oltaisiin valmiita maksamaan enemmän saman tien.


Alijoustava ja inferioori hyödyke tarkoittavat käytännössä samaa asiaa. Inferioorisuus kuvaa  sitä, että ne joiden tulot eivät nouse kun muiden tulot nousevat, erilaisten hyödykkeiden hintojen muuten pysyessä vakaina, ovat ainoat joilla ei ole varaa luopua inferioorien hyödykkeiden käytöstä, eli opikelijat ja eläkeläiset ovat ne jotka syövät maksalaatikkoa ja kulkevat joukkoliikenteellä riippumatta mitä muut ympärillä tekevät.

Mitä Wienin esimerkkiin tulee, niin se kuvaa tilannetta jossa eurooppalainen suurkaupunki on pistänyt niin paljon paukkuja juuri joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen kuin mitä on mahdollista, kuitenkin olemalla rajoittamatta autoilun mahdollisuuksia. Kuvaavaa Wienille on myös se, että itse kaupungin väkiluku ei ole kasvanut n 100 vuoteen. Toki sotavuosina ja niiden jälkeisinä pula-aikoina asukasluku on varmaan käynyt huomattavasti alempana kuin nyt, mutta voidaan kuitenkin puhua valmiiksi kasvaneesta kaupungista. Wienillä ei ole myöskän riittävän lähellä kilpailijoita samassa kokoluokassa samalla kieli- ja kultturellisella alueella joka veisi siltä asukkaita pois, mutta se ei myöskään ime kuiviksi Itävallan tai eteläisen Saksan  muita kaupunkikeskuksia. Tämä todistuu sillä että liikenneyhteydet joka suuntaan niin Itävallassa kuin Euroopan mantereella ylipäänsä, käyttämättä lentokonetta, ovat loistavat. Siksi Wien on hyvä benchmark-esimerkki. Miksi esim Freiburgissa, Karlsruhessa tai Stasbourgissa joukkoliikenteen kulkutapa-osuus voi olla korkeampikin, johtuu kaiketi siitä että niiden elinkeinorakenne tai asukkaiden ikäjakauma ei ole niin heterogenistä kuin Wienissä.

Oma käsitykseni on, että joukkoliikenten käyttö kasvaa sitä mukaa kuin kaupungin välilukukin kasvaa, jos pidetään huolta siitä että joukkoliikenne on ainakin pääkasvualueilla korkeatasoista, ja asutuksen ei anneta levitä maantieteellisesti, vaan pyrytään pysyä annetuissa rajoissa. Sitten kun kaupunki on kasvanut riittävän isoksi, pysyy osuus ainakin vakaana, ellei kilpaileville kulkumuodoille tapahdu jotain mullistavaa suuntaan tai toiseen. Sensijaan  yhdyskunnassa jossa ei ole koskaan joukkoliikenteellä ollut kunnollista jalansijaa, ei saavuta sitä edes sen tasoa nostamalla, jos ei kaupunkia samalla tiivistetä kasvattamalla asukaslukua. Amerikkalais-suomalaistyyppisillä ok-talolähiöissä joukkoliikenne pysyy  inferiorina hyödykeenä jos yhdyskunta kasvaa vain ulospäin eikä sisäänpäin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Aikoinaan minulle on optettu, että alijoustavan tuotteen kysyntä vähenee suhteessa enemmän kuin mitä sen hintaa nostetaan, ja kysyntä kasvaa vähemmän kuin mitä suuhtessa hintaa lasketaan.


Mutta noin se ei kuitenkaan ole (ehkä sinua on opetettu väärin), vaan tuossa yllä kuvaat tuotetta, joka on hintaa laskettaessa alijoustava ja hintaa nostettaessa ylijoustava. Joustavuutta kannattaa ajatella siten, että se kuvaa sitä, kuinka helposti pystyt korvaamaan tuotteen toisella. Koska alijoustavaa ei voi helposti korvata toisella, sen kysyntä muuttuu vähemmän hinnan muuttuessa. Kansantaloustieteessä perusideana on, että kysyntää kuvataan käyrällä, jota voi kulkea molempiin suuntiin, joten joustavuuskin on aina sama molempiin suuntiin. Sekä joukkoliikenne että autoilu ovat alijoustavia, koska ne eivät suoraan kilpaile hinnalla keskenään. Molempien kysyntä muuttuu melko vähän hinnan muuttuessa, koska matkustustarve ei muutu niin helposti, koska suuri osa matkustamisesta on pakollista esim. tulojen hankkimisen kannalta. Ts. töissä on pakko käydä, maksoi mitä maksoi.




> Kun ollaan seurattu mm miten bensan hinna kohoaminen on vaikuttanut ihmisten autoiluun, eli ei juuri ollenkaan, niin bensa ja autoilu ovat, ainakin joukkoliikenteeseen verrattuna ylijoustavia.


Juuri tuosta syystä autoilu on alijoustavaa: kysynnässä ei jousteta, vaikka hinta on kohonnut. Sama toimii myös autoilussa toisin päin: ihmiset eivät ala hullun lailla autoilla bensan hinnan laskiessa.




> Alijoustava ja inferioori hyödyke tarkoittavat käytännössä samaa asiaa.


Eivät tarkoita, koska alijoustavuus liittyy nimenomaan hinnan muutokseen, inferiorisuus tulojen muutokseen (ei välttämättä aikavälillä vaan eri henkilöiden välillä). Juuri inferiorisuus tekee joukkoliikenteestä erilaisen hyödykkeen verrattuna autoiluun: kun rikastutaan, on mahdollista siirtyä yhdestä alijoustavasta tuotteesta toiseen. Mutta hinnan muutos suoranaisesti ei vaikuta siihen. Inferiorinen nimensä mukaisesti tarkoittaa, että joku hyödyke on vaihtoehtojaan huonompi, joten sitä vältetään kun on varaa muuhunkin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siksi Wien on hyvä benchmark-esimerkki. Miksi esim Freiburgissa, Karlsruhessa tai Stasbourgissa joukkoliikenteen kulkutapa-osuus voi olla korkeampikin, johtuu kaiketi siitä että niiden elinkeinorakenne tai asukkaiden ikäjakauma ei ole niin heterogenistä kuin Wienissä.


Miksi se ei voi johtua siitä, että niissä on parempi joukkoliikenteen palvelu?

Sillä niissä on parempi joukkoliikenteen palvelu. Wienin joukkoliikenne on maksanut enemään, mutta se ei ole sama asia kuin että on panostettu joukkoliikenteeseen. Sillä panostamista voi ja pitääkin mitata muullakin kuin rahalla. Kallis ei ole aina parempaa, se on vain kalliimpaa. Nokian Vertu-puhelimetkaan eivät ole parempia, vaan ainoastaan kalliimpia puhelimia.




> Oma käsitykseni on, että joukkoliikenten käyttö kasvaa sitä mukaa kuin kaupungin välilukukin kasvaa...


Tämä on yleinen käsitys, mutta ei ole totuus. Tässä tilastot tulkitaan syyksi eikä seuraukseksi.

Ennen autoilun valtakautta kaikenkokoiset kaupungit toimivat joukkoliikenteellä. Pienissä kaupungeissa on tilaa hoitaa autoilla se liikenteen määrä, mikä aikaisemmin hoidettiin joukkoliikenteellä. Kun autoilun suhteellinen hinta laski, pienissä kaupungeissa mukavuuden ja pröystäilyn haluiset ihmiset kykenivät vaihtamaan joukkoliikenteen käytön autoiluun, koska autot mahtuivat kaupunkiin.

USA:n brutaali historia osoittaa, että tilaongelma oli tiedossa, ja sitä yritettiin ratkaista purkamalla rakennuksia autojen tieltä. Onnettomimpia esimerkkejä lienevät Los Angeles ja Houston. Mutta esim. New York ei ollut niin tyhmä, vaan piti joukkoliikenteensä.

L.A. ja Houston käyvät myös hyvin esimerkeiksi siitä, ettei joukkoliikenteen kokoteoria pidä paikkaansa. Nehän ovat paljon isompia kaupunkeja kuin monet Euroopan kaupungit, jotka kokoteoreetikkojen mielestä ovat sen kokoisia, että niissä on välttämättä oltava enemmän joukkoliikennettä kuin esim. L.A:ssa.

Liikenne ja kaupungin koko olivat toisiinsa sidotut silloin, kun liikenne oli kävelyä. Kaupunki ei voinut olla suurempi kuin kävelyaika reunalta keskustaan. Arkeologit ovat tosin löytäneet jäänteitä kaupungeista, jotka ovat olleet tätä suurempia. Mutta näiden jäänteiden löytyminen on herättänyt suurempiakin kysymyksiä, kuin miten niissä hoitui liikenne. Sillä suurempi ihme on se, miten niissä hoitui elintarvikehuolto ilman nykyaikaista varastointi- ja kuljetusteknologiaa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta noin se ei kuitenkaan ole (ehkä sinua on opetettu väärin), vaan tuossa yllä kuvaat tuotetta, joka on hintaa laskettaessa alijoustava ja hintaa nostettaessa ylijoustava. Joustavuutta kannattaa ajatella siten, että se kuvaa sitä, kuinka helposti pystyt korvaamaan tuotteen toisella. Koska alijoustavaa ei voi helposti korvata toisella, sen kysyntä muuttuu vähemmän hinnan muuttuessa. Kansantaloustieteessä perusideana on, että kysyntää kuvataan käyrällä, jota voi kulkea molempiin suuntiin, joten joustavuuskin on aina sama molempiin suuntiin. Sekä joukkoliikenne että autoilu ovat alijoustavia, koska ne eivät suoraan kilpaile hinnalla keskenään. Molempien kysyntä muuttuu melko vähän hinnan muuttuessa, koska matkustustarve ei muutu niin helposti, koska suuri osa matkustamisesta on pakollista esim. tulojen hankkimisen kannalta. Ts. töissä on pakko käydä, maksoi mitä maksoi.


No siitä on aikaa kun sitä viimeksi opiskelin. 

Sitä mitä tarkoitin joukkoliikenteen alijoustavuudella pitää siis olla että se on alijoustava sekä hintojen noustessa ja laskiessa. Vastaavasti bensa on alijoustava vain hintojen noustessa, mutta ei laskiessa. 

Kokemus on nimittäin osoittanut että jos bensaa myydään jossain alennushinnalla, niin sille bensikselle kertyy aivan mieletön jono, mutta ns autottomat päivät jolloin joukkoliikenne on ollut ilmaista, ei ole lisännyt sen käyttöä merkittävästi.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi se ei voi johtua siitä, että niissä on parempi joukkoliikenteen palvelu?


Kyllä se voi johtua siitäkin että noilla em pienemmillä kaupungeilla on kaupunkien asukaslukuun nähden parempi joukkoliikenteen palvelu. Mutta asukkaiden iällä ja ammateilla ja elinkeinojen rakenteellakin on jotain tekemistä miksi juuri noista kaupungeista ainakin Freiburg ja Strasbourg ovat kehittyneet paremmin kuin muut sen kokoiset kaupungit yleensä. En lähde spekuloimaan kumpi oli noissa kaupungeissa ensin, kana vai muna, pääasia että niissä on saatu myönteinen kehitys aikaisesi, mutta Wienillä ei ole mielestäni  mitään hävittävää kisassa vastaavan kokoisiin muihin eurooppalaisiin kaupunkeihin verrattuna.




> Sillä niissä on parempi joukkoliikenteen palvelu. Wienin joukkoliikenne on maksanut enemään, mutta se ei ole sama asia kuin että on panostettu joukkoliikenteeseen. Sillä panostamista voi ja pitääkin mitata muullakin kuin rahalla. Kallis ei ole aina parempaa, se on vain kalliimpaa. Nokian Vertu-puhelimetkaan eivät ole parempia, vaan ainoastaan kalliimpia puhelimia.


Tuollaiset erikoispuhelimet ovat lähinnä tehty markkinointimielessä, että halutaan näyttää kilpailijoille ja rahoittajille että pysytän kehityksen kärjessä, vaikka niitä ostaisi vain pieni marginaaliryhmä. Ei mitään tekemistä bulkkituotteita kuluttavien kanssa. 




> L.A. ja Houston käyvät myös hyvin esimerkeiksi siitä, ettei joukkoliikenteen kokoteoria pidä paikkaansa. Nehän ovat paljon isompia kaupunkeja kuin monet Euroopan kaupungit, jotka kokoteoreetikkojen mielestä ovat sen kokoisia, että niissä on välttämättä oltava enemmän joukkoliikennettä kuin esim. L.A:ssa.


LA:ssa ja muissa vastaavanlaisissa kaupungeissa on lähdetty tieten tahtoen täysin päinvastaiseen suuntaan kehittämään yhdyskuntaa kuin esim Wienissä, se on selvä. Mutta Wien oli jo suurkaupunki kun LA oli vielä pelkkä kalastajakylä. 





> Sillä suurempi ihme on se, miten niissä hoitui elintarvikehuolto ilman nykyaikaista varastointi- ja kuljetusteknologiaa.


Orjatyövoimalla?

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kokemus on nimittäin osoittanut että jos bensaa myydään jossain alennushinnalla, niin sille bensikselle kertyy aivan mieletön jono, mutta ns autottomat päivät jolloin joukkoliikenne on ollut ilmaista, ei ole lisännyt sen käyttöä merkittävästi.


Tuo ei kerro bensiinin hintajoustosta vielä mitään. Yksittäisen bensa-aseman myynnin merkittävä kasvu sen alentaessa hintaa ei tarkoita, että ihmiset lisäisivät autoilua samassa suhteessa. Tuo piikki johtuu vain siitä, että polttoainemarkkinat ovat hyvin lähellä täydellisiä markkinoita. Täydellisillä markkinoilla ei voi myydä kuin yhdellä hinnalla, koska kaikki tuotteet ovat samanlaisia ja ostajilla on täydellinen informaatio hinnoista. Bensiinin osto halvemmalla ei vielä tarkoita, että ihmiset käyttäisivät sen ostamansa bensiinin yhtä suurella innolla. Jos bensa-asemalla hinta on 10 senttiä halvempi kuin naapurilla, sen myynti voi moninkertaistua, mutta ostajalle bensiinin hinta on halventunut edelleen vain se 10 senttiä. Ja koska bensiini on alijoustava, sitä halvempaakaan bensiiniä ei polteta paljonkaan enempää, koska tarve autoiluun ei ole kasvanut.

Käytännössä matkustus on alijoustavaa sen takia, että siihen liittyy aina merkittävä aikahukka. Mikäli ostohinnan sijaan tutkittaisiin kokonaiskustannusta laskien rahakulut ja aikakulut yhteen, matkustaminen on normaalijoustavaa. Toisin sanoen ihmiset eivät yleensä halua matkustaa turhaan, edes ilmaiseksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kaupunki ei voinut olla suurempi kuin kävelyaika reunalta keskustaan. Arkeologit ovat tosin löytäneet jäänteitä kaupungeista, jotka ovat olleet tätä suurempia. Mutta näiden jäänteiden löytyminen on herättänyt suurempiakin kysymyksiä, kuin miten niissä hoitui liikenne. Sillä suurempi ihme on se, miten niissä hoitui elintarvikehuolto ilman nykyaikaista varastointi- ja kuljetusteknologiaa.


Miksi niissä oikeastaan olisi pitänyt päästä kaupungin laidalta toiselle kävellen? On totta, että silloin kaupungin koon kasvusta ei ole enää sinänsä hyötyä. Mutta kun kerran itsekin olet puhunut monikeskustaisuudesta, niin miksei myös kävelyaikakaudella olisi voitu tehdä monikeskustaisia kaupunkeja? Ei plebeijin tarvitse päästä joka päivä Rooman senaattiin, mutta Rooman lähiöistä on silti voinut saada paremmat palvelut kuin traakialaiskylästä. Mielestäni on ihan luonnollista, että kehitys on joka tapauksessa helpompaa suuren kaupungin laidoilla, vaikkei varsinaisen keskustan hyötyjä enää kauempana saadakaan. Keskustan merkitys on voinut myös eri aikakausilla olla erilainen, koska ihmisillä on harvoin ollut varaa muuhun kuin oman henkensä ja kattonsa ylläpitämiseen. Onhan kai nykyäänkin kaikkein köyhimmissä maissa valtavia slummialueita, jotka käytännössä toimivat jalankulkuliikenteellä. Ihmisillä vain ei ole tarvetta matkustaa yhtään mihinkään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käytännössä matkustus on alijoustavaa sen takia, että siihen liittyy aina merkittävä aikahukka. Mikäli ostohinnan sijaan tutkittaisiin kokonaiskustannusta laskien rahakulut ja aikakulut yhteen, matkustaminen on normaalijoustavaa. Toisin sanoen ihmiset eivät yleensä halua matkustaa turhaan, edes ilmaiseksi.


Autoilu on joillekin ihmisille muutakin kuin pelkkää matkustamista. Joillekin se on elämäntapa. Siksi bensa-asemille jotka myyvät reiluun, tarkoitan yli 10% alehintaan kertyy pitkiä jonoja. Minullakin on pari vakiobensistä jossa aina käyn tankkaamassa juuri niiden edullisuuden vuoksi, mutta joskus on käynyt niin että bensa on ehtinyt loppua niistä kokonaan.  

Autoverojen alennusta moni osasi viime syksynä odottaa vesi kielellä, ja autonostopäätöksiä siirrettiin kunnes hallitus ilmoitti alentavansa veroja, ja autokauppa alkoi heti käydä. 

Jos ruokakauppa myy banaaneja 50% halvemmalla kuin muut, niin ei sinne kerry jonoja. Tosin banaanit eivät ole ainoa artikkeli. 

Suomessa ja Pohjoismaissa sellaiset kulutushyödykkkeet joita perinteisest verotetaan rankimmin himoitaan eniten. Ne ovat autot, bensa ja alkoholi. Suurilla kaupunkiseuduilla myös asunnot. Asuntokauppa seisoo nyt, koska hintoja ei ole alennettu.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Miksi niissä oikeastaan olisi pitänyt päästä kaupungin laidalta toiselle kävellen? On totta, että silloin kaupungin koon kasvusta ei ole enää sinänsä hyötyä. Mutta kun kerran itsekin olet puhunut monikeskustaisuudesta, niin miksei myös kävelyaikakaudella olisi voitu tehdä monikeskustaisia kaupunkeja? Ei plebeijin tarvitse päästä joka päivä Rooman senaattiin, mutta Rooman lähiöistä on silti voinut saada paremmat palvelut kuin traakialaiskylästä. Mielestäni on ihan luonnollista, että kehitys on joka tapauksessa helpompaa suuren kaupungin laidoilla, vaikkei varsinaisen keskustan hyötyjä enää kauempana saadakaan.


Tuo on muuten hyvä pointti. Roomalaiset vissiin loivat nykyisen lähiö- eli "suburbia" -käsitteen. Samoin "omnibusin". Ilman akvedukteja ja viemäreitäkään ei olisi Roomasta voinut tulla mitä siitä tuli.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos ruokakauppa myy banaaneja 50% halvemmalla kuin muut, niin ei sinne kerry jonoja. Tosin banaanit eivät ole ainoa artikkeli.


Ei, ja se johtuu pääasiassa siitä, että ihmiset eivät käytä banaaneihin tuhansia euroja vuodessa. Jos käyttäisivät, varmasti niitä jonojakin nähtäisiin. Ja jo yksi bensatankillinen maksaa useita kymppejä, joten muutaman euron säästöä ollaan valmiita jo vähän odottamaankin. Mutta ei se muutaman euron säästö edelleenkään saa ihmisiä autoilemaan käytännössä yhtään enempää.

Paljon merkityksellisempää aiheen kannalta on tutkia, miten bensiinin vuotuinen keskihinta vaikuttaa autoilun määrään. Ja lopputulos on, ettei se paljonkaan vaikuta. Vaikka tosin bensan hinnan alentumisesta ei taida kovinkaan paljon aineistoa olla saatavilla.

Joillekin autoilu toki on itseisarvo ja huvitus sinänsä. Näille ihmisille autoiluun käytetty aika ei merkitse, joten halvemmalla bensalla todella voidaankin kaasutella huvikseen. Mutta nämä ovat kuitenkin melko pieni vähemmistö ja näillekin ihmisille huviajelu varmasti melko pieni osa kilometreistä ja kustannuksista. Hyötyajo ei näilläkään auton käyttäjillä lisäänny kovin paljon, vaikka polttoaine halpenisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Paljon merkityksellisempää aiheen kannalta on tutkia, miten bensiinin vuotuinen keskihinta vaikuttaa autoilun määrään. Ja lopputulos on, ettei se paljonkaan vaikuta. Vaikka tosin bensan hinnan alentumisesta ei taida kovinkaan paljon aineistoa olla saatavilla.
> 
> Joillekin autoilu toki on itseisarvo ja huvitus sinänsä. Näille ihmisille autoiluun käytetty aika ei merkitse, joten halvemmalla bensalla todella voidaankin kaasutella huvikseen. Mutta nämä ovat kuitenkin melko pieni vähemmistö ja näillekin ihmisille huviajelu varmasti melko pieni osa kilometreistä ja kustannuksista. Hyötyajo ei näilläkään auton käyttäjillä lisäänny kovin paljon, vaikka polttoaine halpenisi.


Autoilu on koko sen olemassaolonsa aikana kasvanut, ainakin yhteiskunnissa jossa sitä ei ole rajoitettu. Se johtu siitä että bensan ja autojen hinta on suhteessa palkkoihin ja kaikkeen muuhun halventunut, ja koska autot ovat kehittyneet niin että niitä on helpompi ajaa ja niiden ylläpito on helpompaa ja halvempa. Kun ihmiset ovat ostaneet autoja ja alkaneet käyttää niitä, he ovat voinet esim muuttaa sellaisille paikoille asumaan josta ei olla riippvaisia omista lihaksista tai joukkoliikenteestä tai voineet alkaa harrastaa sellaisia harrastuksia joiden harrastamiseksi pitää esim kuljettaa painavia välineitä. Se ei tietenkään luontoa ja yhteiskuntaa ajatellen ole miksikään hyödyksi että ihmiset muuttavat Nurmijärville ja pelaavat golfia ja laskettelevat, mutta kun auto kerran on mahdollistanut sen, niin sitä hyödynnetään maksimaalisesti, eikä olla valmiita luopumaan siitä ellei ole pakko.

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Autoilu on koko sen olemassaolonsa aikana kasvanut, ainakin yhteiskunnissa jossa sitä ei ole rajoitettu. Se johtu siitä että bensan ja autojen hinta on suhteessa palkkoihin ja kaikkeen muuhun halventunut --


Kyllä, kaikki mitä sanoit varmasti pitää paikkaansa, mutta se ei liity enää mitenkään kysynnän hintajoustoon. Autoilun kasvu pitkällä aikavälillä on täysin eri asia kuin kysynnän muuttuminen hinnan muuttuessa. Tämä liittyy olennaisesti siihen, kuinka helppoa autoilun tai joukkoliikenteen säätely tai subventointi on verotusta tai lipun hintaa muuttamalla. Autoilua ei ole saatu hillittyä voimakkaallakaan verotuksella, koska hintajousto on pieni. Eikä lippujen subventointi näytä toimivan käytännössä kuin sosiaalipolitiikkana. En oikein usko Anteron selitykseen siitäkään, että seutulipun ja sisäisen hinnan ero selittäisi Länsiväylän ja Itäväylän joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuksien eron. Vaikka korrelaatio olisikin, syy-seuraus-suhteen todistaminen vaatisi vähän enemmänkin, eikä aiheesta ole mahdollista luotettavia ennustuksiakaan oikein tehdä.

Ainoa mikä nykyään on alkanut vaikuttaa, on matka-ajan "hinta"jousto: autoilua hillitsee se, että autoilun kasvaessa väyläkapasiteettia nopeammin käytettynä aikana maksettu hinta kasvaa. Mutta sekin toimii vain jos on välttämättömyysmatkoille on vaihtoehtoja. Ylellisyysmatkat voivat vähentyä muutenkin. Bensan hinnan kipurajaselitykset ovat yhtä tyhjän kanssa, koska sellaista asiaa ei ole kuin hinnan kipuraja. Ihmiset vähentävät autoilua kyllä sen verran kuin pystyvät muutenkin. Korkeampi hinta kannustaa siihen vain vähän taas enemmän. Mutta hyvin vähän, koska muut tekijät selittävät valintaa autoiluun paljon enemmän kuin rahana maksettu hinta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi niissä oikeastaan olisi pitänyt päästä kaupungin laidalta toiselle kävellen?


Kävely oli työväestön tapa kulkea töihin. Päivän aikana piti ehtiä töihin ja töistä pois sekä syödä ja nukkua.

Entisajan tunnetun historian kaupungit olivat yksikeskustaisia. Sillä lähin toinen keskus oli toinen kaupunki, joka toimi samalla tavalla itsenäisesti. Kaupungilla oli tärkeänä tehtävänä myös suojata asukkaansa, yleensä muurilla. Tämä rajoitti käytännössä kaupungin rajan hyvin selkeäksi.

Rautatien keksiminen oli teollisen vallankumouksen siemen. Tehtaiden ja siten teollisuuden kasvamisen ja talouskasvun raja oli siinä, ettei työväkeä voinut saada enempää kuin mahtui sille alueelle, jolta käveltiin tehtaaseen. Rautatie laajensi sen aikaisessa mitassa rajattomasti työväestön asuinaluetta ja siten työväestön määrää. Rautatie oli myös kyllin halpa keino kuljettaa työväestöä. Riippumatta siitä, kuka matkalipun maksoi, kokonaisuuden kannalta oleellista on, että työmatkan kustannus oli niin alhainen, että työn tuottavuudella voidaan työmatka kustantaa. Olihan ennen rautatietä mahdollisuus ratsastaa, mutta hevosvetoinen liikenne oli liian kallista.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kävely oli työväestön tapa kulkea töihin. Päivän aikana piti ehtiä töihin ja töistä pois sekä syödä ja nukkua.
> 
> Entisajan tunnetun historian kaupungit olivat yksikeskustaisia. Sillä lähin toinen keskus oli toinen kaupunki, joka toimi samalla tavalla itsenäisesti. Kaupungilla oli tärkeänä tehtävänä myös suojata asukkaansa, yleensä muurilla. Tämä rajoitti käytännössä kaupungin rajan hyvin selkeäksi.


Antiikin ajan kaupungit olivat suurempia ja kehittyneempiä kuin keskiajan kaupungit, koska  kun Rooma hävitettiin, muuttui kaupunkien merkitys, ja kesti monta vuosisataa ennenkuin päästiin kehityksen kelkkaan uudelleen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ainoa mikä nykyään on alkanut vaikuttaa, on matka-ajan "hinta"jousto: autoilua hillitsee se, että autoilun kasvaessa väyläkapasiteettia nopeammin käytettynä aikana maksettu hinta kasvaa. Mutta sekin toimii vain jos on välttämättömyysmatkoille on vaihtoehtoja. Ylellisyysmatkat voivat vähentyä muutenkin. Bensan hinnan kipurajaselitykset ovat yhtä tyhjän kanssa, koska sellaista asiaa ei ole kuin hinnan kipuraja. Ihmiset vähentävät autoilua kyllä sen verran kuin pystyvät muutenkin. Korkeampi hinta kannustaa siihen vain vähän taas enemmän. Mutta hyvin vähän, koska muut tekijät selittävät valintaa autoiluun paljon enemmän kuin rahana maksettu hinta.


Se mikä on toiselle välttämätöntä kuulostaa toisen mielestä ylelliseltä. Jos on ostanut pienen kartanon 50 km päässä työpaikaltaan ja kulkee autolla töihin koska muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ole, se kuulostaa jonkun toisen mielestä ylellisyydeltä, kun taas se, että joku toinen ostaa keskustasta kalliin asunnon ja myy autonsa pois, koska ei tarvitse käyttää sitä, kuulostaa taas esimerkin 1. kaverin mielestä ylellisyydeltä. Jos haluaa tällaista hintajoustoa tutkia, niin kalilla autonkäyttäjillä pitäsi olla samanlaiset lähtökohdat. Mutta sellaisen aikaansaamien on vaikeaa, koska autoilun tarve on niin kiinni asuinpaikasta ja millaista työtä tekee.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se mikä on toiselle välttämätöntä kuulostaa toisen mielestä ylelliseltä...


Tämä on oikein hyvä huomio. Kaikenlaisessa suunnittelussa oletetaan yksinekrtaisuuden vuoksi, että ihmiset ovat samanlaisia keskiarvon edustajia. Kun tosiasiassa keskiarvoa ei ehkä ole olemassakaan, vaan kahdenlaisia täysin vastakkaisesti ajattelevia ja haluavia ihmisiä. Keskiarvoratkaisu ei sitten ehkä sovellu edes huonosti kummallekaan äärilaidalle, ja sitten ihmetellään, kun menee metsään.

Antero

----------


## Kari

> Autoilua ei ole saatu hillittyä voimakkaallakaan verotuksella, koska hintajousto on pieni. Eikä lippujen subventointi näytä toimivan käytännössä kuin sosiaalipolitiikkana.


Jos puhutaan hintajoustosta, olisi olennaista erottaa lyhyen aikavälin hintajousto pitkän aikavälin hintajoustosta. Lyhyellä aikavälillä (sanotaan nyt vaikka alle vuosi) hintajousto toki on suhteellise pieni, johtuen siitä että liikkumiseen olennaisesti vaikuttavat tekijät (esim. asunnon sijainti, yhteiskuntarakenne ja auton omistus) muuttuvat hitaasti, vuosien ja vuosikymmenten aikana. Pitkällä aikavälillä joustot ovat merkittävästi suurempia.

Väite siitä, ettei autoilua oltaisi saatu hillittyä ei nähdäkseni pidä paikkaansa. Esimerkiksi monissa yhdysvaltalaisissa kaupungeissa autoilun asema on paljon vahvempi kuin Helsingissä (tai monissa muissa eurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa). Tämä johtuu osaltaan hinnoittelusta.




> En oikein usko Anteron selitykseen siitäkään, että seutulipun ja sisäisen hinnan ero selittäisi Länsiväylän ja Itäväylän joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuksien eron. Vaikka korrelaatio olisikin, syy-seuraus-suhteen todistaminen vaatisi vähän enemmänkin, eikä aiheesta ole mahdollista luotettavia ennustuksiakaan oikein tehdä.


Hintaero on merkittävä (ehkä merkittävin tekijä) kulkumuoto-osuuksien erossa. Tosin se ei ole ainoa selittävä tekijä, myös sosio-ekonomiset tekijät (mm. pakkokäyttäjien määrä) ovat tärkeässä asemassa.

Väite siitä, ettei luotettavia ennusteita olisi mahdollista tehdä ei pidä paikkaansa. Se on totta, että mallien tekemisessä on paljon ongelmia. Myöskin tulevaisuuden ennustaminen (kymmenien vuosien päähän) on erittäin vaikeaa, koska mm. asenteiden ja yhteiskunnan muutosta on lähes mahdotonta ennustaa. Tämä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita sitä, etteikö lyhyen aikavälin muutoksia ja nykytilannetta pystyttäisi ennustamaan kohtuullisen hyvin.

Esimerkiksi Tukholmassa käytetään olennaisesti samoja ennustemenetelmiä kuin Helsingissä. Siellä näiden avulla ennustettiin ruuhkamaksujen vaikutusta liikennekäyttäytymiseen (olennaisestihan tässä on kyse nimenomaan hintajoustoista) ja maksujen käyttöönoton jälkeen todettiin tulosten noudattavan hämmästyttävän tarkasti mallin ennustamia muutoksia. Mielestäni on perusteetonta väittää, etteivätkö mallit toimisi - vaikka ne ovatkin kaukana täydellisestä.

Sitäpaitsi Länsimetron tapauksessa mallit ovat myös sopusoinnussa havaitun todellisuuden kanssa. Nykymetron rakentaminen esimerkiksi ei vaikuttanut kulkumoto-osuuteen, mikä on ennuste myös Länsimetrolle. Vaikka ennusteisiin ei voikaan sokeasti tuijottaa, ei niitä myöskään voi ihan pelkällä mutulla todeta vääriksikään.




> Ainoa mikä nykyään on alkanut vaikuttaa, on matka-ajan "hinta"jousto: autoilua hillitsee se, että autoilun kasvaessa väyläkapasiteettia nopeammin käytettynä aikana maksettu hinta kasvaa.


Näinköhän. Muistuttaisin, että PK-seudulla ei kuitenkaan vielä ole merkittäviä ruuhkia. Toisaalta yhteiskuntarakenne hajaantuu jatkuvasti, mikä ei viittaisi siihen, että myöskään matka-ajan suhteen oltaisiin saavutettu "kipuraja". Eikä kovin pian saavutetakaan, koska väyläkapasiteettia kasvatetaan jatkuvasti. Sitäpaitsi monet USA:n autokaupungeista osoittavat, että ihmiset sietävät huomattavasti pahempia ruuhkia kuin mitä Helsingissä on koettu.

Kari

----------


## karihoo

Tämänpäiväisessä Helsingin Sanomissa on mielenkiintoinen artikkeli Tom Vanderbiltin kirjoittamasta liikenneaiheisesta kirjasta "Why We Drive the Way We Do (And What It Says About Us)".

Artikkelin loppuosassa mainitaan Vanderbiltin päättelevän, että 'liikenne muuttuu turvallisemmaksi, kun autoilijoiden turvattomuus kasvaa'. Samantyylisiä kommentteja olen kuullut monilta kuljettajakollegoilta mm. hankalista keskustan risteyksistä liikennevalojen ollessa pois käytöstä.

Tässä linkki HS:n maksuttomalle sivustolle ja maksulliseen digilehteen, jossa on kattavampi selostus aiheesta.

Lieneekö sattumaa vai ei, myös mielipidesivulla on aiheeseen liittyvää asiaa, lainaus alla.




> Mielipidesivulla on viime päivinä keskusteltu ansiokkaasti siitä, miten pyöräilijät saadaan näkymään ja kuulumaan paremmin liikenteessä. 
>  Esimerkiksi Heikki Mäntylän ehdotus "räpättimien" käytöstä (HS 18. 9.) on harkinnan arvoinen. Pelkään, että niillä on kuitenkin kovin rajallinen teho sellaisissa tilanteissa, joissa vaara on suurimmillaan  eli tilanteissa, joissa autoilija ja pyöräilijä ovat törmäyskurssilla. 
>  Kuljen työmatkaani sekä autoillen että pyöräillen. Näitä kahta liikkumistapaa käyttäessä on helppo havaita niiden välinen huomattava ero omakohtaisessa liikenneturvallisuudessa. 
>  Erityisesti tämä ilmenee Helsingissä Koskelantien ja Mäkelänkadun risteysalueella, jossa autoilijat kovin yleisesti ajavat suojatien yli vihreän valon jo palaessa kevyelle liikenteelle. 
>  Törmäystilanteiden estämiseen varmasti riittävää, villisti hälyttävää ääni- ja valovarustusta ei liene luvallista pyörään asentaa. Eihän pyöräilijöistä mitään joulukuusia pidä tehdä. 
>  Avainasia on liikenteessä liikkujien asennemuutos: valo-opasteiden noudattaminen sekä pyöräilijöiden ja autoilijoiden välisen kummallisen vihanpidon lopettaminen. Toivoisin, että kanssa-autoilijat suhtautuisivat asiaan samoin. 
> 
> HARRI T. KANKAANPÄÄ

----------


## omp

> Artikkelin loppuosassa mainitaan Vanderbiltin päättelevän, että 'liikenne muuttuu turvallisemmaksi, kun autoilijoiden turvattomuus kasvaa'. Samantyylisiä kommentteja olen kuullut monilta kuljettajakollegoilta mm. hankalista keskustan risteyksistä liikennevalojen ollessa pois käytöstä.


Hollantilaisessa Makkingan kaupungissahan ei enää tätä nykyä ole ollenkaan liikennemerkkejä eikä esimerkiksi kaistaviivoja (Shared Space-konsepti), ja käsittääkseni kokeilulla on ollut positiivisia tuloksia. 

YouTubesta löytyy pieni esittelypätkä kaupungin kokeilusta.

----------


## Samppa

> Tämänpäiväisessä Helsingin Sanomissa on mielenkiintoinen artikkeli Tom Vanderbiltin kirjoittamasta liikenneaiheisesta kirjasta "Why We Drive the Way We Do (And What It Says About Us)".
> 
> Artikkelin loppuosassa mainitaan Vanderbiltin päättelevän, että 'liikenne muuttuu turvallisemmaksi, kun autoilijoiden turvattomuus kasvaa'. Samantyylisiä kommentteja olen kuullut monilta kuljettajakollegoilta mm. hankalista keskustan risteyksistä liikennevalojen ollessa pois käytöstä.
> 
> Tässä linkki HS:n maksuttomalle sivustolle ja maksulliseen digilehteen, jossa on kattavampi selostus aiheesta.
> 
> Lieneekö sattumaa vai ei, myös mielipidesivulla on aiheeseen liittyvää asiaa, lainaus alla.


Tämä oli todella mielenkiintoinen artikkeli ja päätelmä. Toisaalta tähän asti itsekin olen ajatellut, että liikenneturvallisuus lisääntyy, kun liikenneympäristöä rakennetaan turvallisemmaksi. Tätä juttua joutuu nyt miettimään uudestaan ja eri näkökulmista.

----------


## Hartsa

Kaveri kertoi nähneensä Tampereen paikallisbussissa matkustajan joka kuljetti mukanaan joulukuusta. Siitä tuli mieleeni että miten autoton saa kuljetettua suuremman tavaran, esimerkiksi juuri joulukuusen? Pitäisikö suurten tavaroiden kuljettamista bussissa rajoittaa? Mikä olisi silloin bussin vaihtoehto?

----------


## hylje

Tyypillisesti isot tavarat, joita ei ole käytännöllistä kuljettaa bussissa joko tilataan kotiinkuljetuksena tai käytetään vuokrapakettiautoa jota ajetaan itse. Alueellisesta politiikasta riippuu, mikä on bussissa kuljetettavissa. Käytännön rajoitus on siinä, mitä pystyy itse kantamaan.

----------


## TEP70

Kolme kirjahyllyä olen tuonut e42:lla Ikeasta kotiin. Korkeus 2,30 m eli ei olisi pienikokoiseen henkilöautoon mahtunut. Bussin lastenvaunutilaan paketti meni kätevästi pystyyn.  :Smile:

----------


## Tonttu18

> Kaveri kertoi nähneensä Tampereen paikallisbussissa matkustajan joka kuljetti mukanaan joulukuusta. Siitä tuli mieleeni että miten autoton saa kuljetettua suuremman tavaran, esimerkiksi juuri joulukuusen? Pitäisikö suurten tavaroiden kuljettamista bussissa rajoittaa? Mikä olisi silloin bussin vaihtoehto?


Näin myös kaksi kertaa kun jotkut kuljettivat joulukuusia lastenvaunutilassa, mutta ottivat myös sisään keskiovesta. Kuljettajat eivät oikein pitäneet siitä, ja piti selitellä miksi keskioven piti avata.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Myös Koskilinjojen autoihin on sopinut kirjahylly ja keskiovi on ollut käytettävissä myös matkaa aloitettaessa.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Laitetaanpa vaikka tähän viestiketjuun linkki Espoon (demaritaustaisen) kaupungininsinöörin Martti Tieahon näkemyksiin rata- ja tieinvestoinneista Länsiväylä-lehdessä http://www.lansivayla.fi/Uutiset/Pai...atahankkeisiin (eli nimensä mukaisesti Tieaho puolustaa myös tieinvestointeja).

----------


## teme

> Laitetaanpa vaikka tähän viestiketjuun linkki Espoon (demaritaustaisen) kaupungininsinöörin Martti Tieahon näkemyksiin rata- ja tieinvestoinneista Länsiväylä-lehdessä http://www.lansivayla.fi/Uutiset/Pai...atahankkeisiin (eli nimensä mukaisesti Tieaho puolustaa myös tieinvestointeja).


Sinänsä positiivista että joku kiinnittää huomiota siihen että rahaa on rajallisesti. Mutta.



> Uudet radat eivät poistaisi ruuhkia pääväyliltä tai kehäteiltä. Toimikunnalle esitellyt tietokoneajot tieverkon kuormittumisesta osoittavat Tieahon mukaan aivan muuta.
> 
> Helsinkiin tulevat autoilijat seisoisivat Turunväylällä aamuruuhkissa Lohjalta ja Länsiväylällä Kirkkonummelta asti. Jonot olisivat entistä pidempiä myös kehäteillä sekä Tuusulan- ja Lahdenväylillä, Tieaho tutkii selvityksiä.


Jaa. Voi hyvin olla. Mikäs se ratkaisu sitten on?




> Hän vetäisikin hätäjarrua ratavisioiden rakentelussa.
> 
> Nyt on korkea aika ottaa myös välttämättömät tieinvestoinnit mukaan suunnitteluun.
> 
> Tieaho jatkaisi Kehä I:n ja parannustöitä sekä Espoossa Tapiolan alueella että Helsingissä Itäkeskuksessa. Ne, ja muut ykköskehän vaatimat parannustyöt nielisivät noin 500 miljoonaa euroa. Kehä III:n ruuhkia helpottavat parannustyöt vaativat 200 miljoonaa.
> 
> Kehä II:n jatkaminen Turunväylältä Hämeenlinnanväylälle maksaisi monien tunnelointien takia jopa 600 miljoonaa euroa. Tieaho pelkääkin, että rakentaminen siirtyykin pitkälle tulevaisuuteen.


Eli siis investoimalla 1,3 miljardia kehäteihin, jolla saadaan siis pari eritasoliittymää, jokunen lisäkaista sekä peräti useampi kilometri ihan uutta moottoritietä, ruuhkat poistuisivat Turunväylältä, Länsiväylältä, kehäteiltä sekä Tuusulan- ja Lahdenväyliltä. Mikäköhän "tietokoneajo" tämmöistä näyttää?

Poikittaisen joukkoliikenteen osuus on naurettavat 15%, sen kasvattaminen esimerkiksi Raide-Jokerin avulla ei pitäisi olla vaikeaa. Ja maksaa kolmasosan siitä mitä esimerkiksi tuo Kehä II rakentaminen.

----------


## Count

Saisivat kehä II:lle ihan ensimmäiseksi värkätä kunnollisen liittymän Länsiväylän päähän ennenkuin jatkavat sitä katastrofia metriäkään mihinkään suuntaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Eli siis investoimalla 1,3 miljardia kehäteihin, jolla saadaan siis pari eritasoliittymää, jokunen lisäkaista sekä peräti useampi kilometri ihan uutta moottoritietä, ruuhkat poistuisivat Turunväylältä, Länsiväylältä, kehäteiltä sekä Tuusulan- ja Lahdenväyliltä. Mikäköhän "tietokoneajo" tämmöistä näyttää?


Tällä kai tarkoitettiin sitä tosiasiaa, että tämänhetkisten ennusteiden mukaan Myös säteittäiset moottoritiet tulevat ruuhkautumaan samaan tapaan kuin Kehä I nyt. Jos mitään ei tehdä. Näin ainakin väittää LVM:n Selvitys ruuhkamaksuista. Ohimennen tuossa selvityksessä on yksi tapa tehdä jotain, joka ei maksa, vaan tuo selvää rahaa kassaan. Ja on kannattava myös yhteiskuntataloudellisen laskutavan mukaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tieaholle tieinvestoinnit on välttämättömiä mutta joukkoliikennettä ilmeisesti tehdään vain huvin vuoksi. Tieaho on oikeassa kuitenkin ylipäätään arvostellessaan raideliikenteen miljardihankkeita. Mikä on niiden hyöty, jos nekään eivät poista ruuhkia? Onhan HLJ-suunnittelussa tietenkin pallo hukassa, jos ei kerran ratkaisuja löydy. Tosin ei ole ratkaisua esittää Tieahollakaan, sillä autoilulle ei ole mahdollista rakentaa tarpeeksi tilaa, ellei aleta purkaa rakennuksia ja vähentää liikenteen tarvetta siten.

Tieaho haluaisi, että käytetään yhtä paljon rahaa raiteisiin ja teihin. Millä perusteella? Mikä peruste raha on? Espoon metro maksaa miljardin, mutta ei vähennä autoilua. TramWest maksaisi puoli miljardia ja vähentäisi autoilua. Hankkeen hinta on väärä mittari, pitää mitata hyötyä. Se vaan taitaa olla paljon vaikeampaa. Vallitsevan laskutavan mukaan kun ainoa hyöty on liikenteen nopeutuminen. Tosin ei Espoon metron miljardi siihenkään auta. TramWest ehkä auttaisi, kun kerran vähentää autojen määrää.

Tieaho ei tainnut kumminkaan arvostella metroa, jota virkansa puolesta on ollut itse ponnekkaasti tukemassa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Helsinkiin tulevat autoilijat seisoisivat Turunväylällä aamuruuhkissa Lohjalta ja Länsiväylällä Kirkkonummelta asti. Jonot olisivat entistä pidempiä myös kehäteillä sekä Tuusulan- ja Lahdenväylillä, Tieaho tutkii selvityksiä.


En tiedä ko. väylien ruuhkista enkä alalla käytyistä simulaatioista yhtään mitään, mutta jäin ihmettelemään, että saavatko ruuhkat kasvaa simulaatioissa rajattomasti? Todellisuudessahan ihminen oppii, joskus suorastaan nopeammin kuin Pavlovin koira, ja keksii muita toimintatapoja, jos tietä pitkin ei pääse töihin. Siis muuttaa, vaihtaa työpaikkaa, tekee etätöitä, neuvottelee itselleen uuden työajan ruuhkahuippujen ulkopuolelta, vaihtaa bussiin jos sellaisia on jne. En tällä tarkoita sanoa, etteikö tämä kyseenomainen simuloitu ruuhka olisi realistinen.

----------


## 339-DF

Tietyissä asioissa Tieaho on ihan oikeassa. Länsimetro ei edes metromyönteiseksi tehtyjen liikennemääräarvioiden mukaan vähennä autoliikennettä Länsiväylällä. Raide-Jokerista ei kai ole tehty vastaavia arvioita, mutta enpä usko, että sen toteutuminen juurikaan näkyisi autoliikenteen määrissä jne.

Mutta Tieahon johtopäätökset ovat huuhaata. Autoilla tuppaa olemaan sellainen piirre, että kun on väylä, niin siihen tulee liikennettä. Ja liikennettä tulee ruuhkaksi asti, mutta jossain vaiheessa ruuhka saavuttaa kyllästymispisteen. On roskaa väittää, että Turunväylällä seistäisiin ruuhkissa Lohjalta asti, koska, kuten hmikko sanoi, autoilijat keksivät vaihtoehtoisia tapoja kun tuo kyllästymispiste saavutetaan.

Niinpä Tieahon johtopäätos uusien teiden pakkorakentamisesta on suurin piirtein sama kuin sanoisi ylilihavalle, että syö vaan vielä pari hampurilaista, kyllä sulle aina voidaan vähän isommat housut teettää.

Minusta oikea lääke tähän asiaan on se, että rakennetaan toimivaa ja aidosti kilpailukykyistä joukkoliikennettä, ja annetaan sitten ihmisille todellinen valinnan mahdollisuus. Jokainen voi valita, kulkeeko autolla vai junalla/ratikalla ym. Toiset valitsevat auton ja seisovat mahdollisissa ruuhkissa, toiset valitsevat joukkoliikenteen. Lähtöpaikasta ja määränpäästä riippuen joskus auto on kätevämpi, joskus joukkoliikenne. Mutta joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä pitää olennaisesti parantaa niin, että autolla kätevämpien matkojen osuus laskee ja joukkoliikenteen osuus nousee.

Nykyisin minusta aidosti kilpailukykyistä joukkoliikennettä on lähinnä vain yhteydet Helsingin ydinkeskustaan tiettyjen ratikkaväylien, metroasemien ja junapysäkkien varsilta. Jos esimerkkinä on Espoo, niin ei siellä ole kilpailukykyistä joukkoliikennettä juuri muualla kuin kaupunkiradan asemien kävelyetäisyydellä. Tämä on tietysti subjektiivinen asia, mutta jos tarkoitus on houkutella autoilemaan tottuneita joukkoliikenteeseen, väittäisin, että joukkoliikenteen on oltava niin tasokasta, että silloin ei kelpaa liityntäliikenne eikä harva tai epämääräinen liikenne muutenkaan, harvoin myöskään mikään muu vaihdollinen liikenne.

Suurimman osan käytettävistä varoista käyttäisin siis järkeviin joukkoliikennehankkeisiin. Tiehankkeista rahoittaisin lähinnä Kehä III:n muuttamista liikennevalottomaksi kaupunkimoottoritieksi ja Pasilanväylän loppuunsaattamista, mutta en usko, että nykyisten säteittäisväylien tai Kehä I:n lisäkaistat taikka Kehä II käytännössä ovat mitenkään oleellisia hankkeita. Siinä Tieaho on kuitenkin oikeassa, että kaikkeen ei ole rahaa. Tähän asti paukut on pantu lähinnä tieliikenteeseen, nyt olisi jo aika kokeilla jotain uutta.

----------


## hmikko

> Raide-Jokerista ei kai ole tehty vastaavia arvioita, mutta enpä usko, että sen toteutuminen juurikaan näkyisi autoliikenteen määrissä jne.


Jokerin kapasiteetti pikaratikkana voisi olla radikaalisti nykyistä bussia suurempi, jos siinä ajettaisiin vaikka Tvärbanan tyyliin kahden vaunun junia, yht. 422 matkustajapaikkaa. Wikipediassa on Bussi-Jokerille (telibussi) luku 24 000 matkustajaa päivässä ja Tvärbanalle parin vuoden takaa lukema 47 000 per päivä, vaikka nämä eivät tietty ole mitenkään suoraan vertailukelpoisia. Tietty jos teoria siitä, että autoliikenne täyttää aina kaiken vapaan tilan, pitää paikkansa, niin sittenhän Raide- Jokeri ainoastaan lisää systeemin kokonaiskapasiteettia ja ainoa tapa vähentää autoilua on ruuhkamaksut ja kaistojen ja parkkipaikkojen vähentäminen.

----------


## teme

> Jokerin kapasiteetti pikaratikkana voisi olla radikaalisti nykyistä bussia suurempi, jos siinä ajettaisiin vaikka Tvärbanan tyyliin kahden vaunun junia, yht. 422 matkustajapaikkaa. Wikipediassa on Bussi-Jokerille (telibussi) luku 24 000 matkustajaa päivässä ja Tvärbanalle parin vuoden takaa lukema 47 000 per päivä, vaikka nämä eivät tietty ole mitenkään suoraan vertailukelpoisia. Tietty jos teoria siitä, että autoliikenne täyttää aina kaiken vapaan tilan, pitää paikkansa, niin sittenhän Raide- Jokeri ainoastaan lisää systeemin kokonaiskapasiteettia ja ainoa tapa vähentää autoilua on ruuhkamaksut ja kaistojen ja parkkipaikkojen vähentäminen.


Minusta se että varsinkin poikittaisväylillä autoilu täyttää kaiken saamansa tilan on pikemminkin havainto kuin teoria. Raide-Jokeri, Kakkosjokeri, osittain Länsimetro ja Kehäratakin kuitenkin parantavat poikittaisen liikkumisen edelletyksiä. Eli autoilun suhteellinen osuus vähenee.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:02 ----------

Voihan niitä valoja poistaa ja jokusen kaistan lisätä, mutta mitä merkitystä tällä loppujen lopuksi on? Olennainen kapasiteetin kasvatus edellyttäisi ihan uusia moottoriteitä, ja olen siinä mielessä iloinen Taiveahon puheenvuorosta, että kysymys siitä että pitäisikö niitä tehdä on jokseenkin akateeminen; Kehä IV on oikeastaan ainoa joka on jotenkin rahoitusrealistinen. Näin siksi että käytännössä uutta motaria ei voi tehdä kuin maan alle, ja se on aivan astronomisen kallista. Lyhyehköjä tunneleita voi ehkä vielä jossain kuvitelvissa budejttiraameissa tehdä, esimerkiksi Pasilanväylän jatkot, mutta näidenkin toteuttamiskelpoisuus on minusta kiinni siitä onko tulopuolella joko rakennusmaata tai jotain muita hyvin painavia ei-liikenteellisiä hyötyjä.

Esimerkiksi Kehä II jatko tuolla hinnalla (600 000 000!) on minusta käytännössä kuopattu. Sitäpaitsi tuo luku on kahdeksan kilometrin etupäässä tunnelissa kulkevaksi motariksi epäilyttävän pieni, vertailun vuoksi esimerkiksi kilometrin tunneli Vallikalliossa maksaa ilmeisesti 150 miljoona, Herttoniemen samoin lyhyehkön tunnelin budjetti on samoin toista sataa miljoonaa. Ja edes sitä Kehä II ja Hämeenlinnan motarin liittymää ei ole saatu maan alle vaan tehdään maan päälle monenkymmenen hehtaarin eritasoliittymä. Mielenkiintoinen yksityiskohta on muuten se että Kehä II jatke oli yksi ehdoista joilla Espoo hyväksyi Länsimetron, en tosin tiedä mitä merkitystä tällä on.

Pitkälti samoista syistä pidän keskustelua siitä pitäisikö tehdä toinen metrolinja myös akateemisena. Millä ihmeen rahalla?

Mitä kauheuksia tästä sitten seuraa? Poikittaisväylät ja säteittäiset väylät on ollut tukossa viimeiset vuosikymmenet. Esimerkiksi Mannerheimintie, Länsiväylä, Nordenskiöldinkatu, Pohjoisranta... Ja ne ruuhkat sitten leviää etäämmälle. Kuollaanko me kaikki kun töihin ja kauppaan ei pääse? No ei, ihmiset käyttää joukkoliikennettä tai muuten autoilee vähemmän. Pidemmällä tähtäimellä asettuvat asumaan semmoiseen paikkaan missä on kauppa lähellä ja toimiva joukkoliikenne, yritykset taas hakeutuvat sellaisiin paikkoihin mihin heidän työntekijänsä pääsee töihin. Minusta tästä voisi jopa vähän maksaa, eikä toisinpäin.

Keskeinen nopeat toimenpiteet on minusta laittaa kakkosjokeri ja Pasilan tason poikittaisratikka liikkeelle. Kumpikaan ei edes edellytä kovin kummallisia investointeja. Poikittaisliikenteessä on myös sellainen jännittävä piirre että se on oikeastaan melkein sama missä sitä parantaa autoliikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta: jos Helsinginkatu on tukossa, niin liikennettä siirtyy Nordenskiöldinkadulle ja kun se menee tukkoon niin Hakamäentielle, Metsäläntielle, ykköskehälle...

----------

